# Healing the Earth



## Aquarius (Jan 5, 2016)

Because the video 'I Am Only A Child' is no longer available, I would like to share with you the contents of the child's message:
​ 
_*Hold Your World*_








Beloved children of the Earth, 
Take good care of Mother Earth.
Hold her in your loving hearts and hands 
And recognise her as the precious jewel she truly is.
Her wellbeing and health is closely connected with yours.
Look at her and the way she has been and still is
Suffering at the hands of humankind. 
The time for action has come for those of you 
Who are aware of their own and Mother Earth’s 
True nature as a spiritual being 
And the higher realities that lie behind 
Every physical manifestation of life. 

Give Mother Earth all your love.
With every breath you take, send it to her.
In each one of your thoughts, words and actions 
Express it and make it known.
Realise that she is a living breathing organism,
Who for aeons has taken care of all of you, 
Regardless of how you maltreated her,
Because of the lessons each one of you has to learn. 
Once you have woken up to your true nature,
Your time has come for redemption and making good
Where you once sinned. 
Care for her now and stand up and be counted
When it comes to defending her needs,
In preference to your own. 

Aspiring lightworkers and healers
Know their responsibilities towards themselves and their world.
They have come to act as your planet’s guardians and keepers.
Therefore, they do whatever is in their power to put an end to 
All future exploitation of Mother Earth’s precious resources. 
So, take up the good fight against contamination 
And further damages to your beloved home planet.
Especially make a stand against fracking,
Where water holes are drilled into the Earth,
Into which a high-pressure mixture of
Water, sand and chemicals is injected 
To force the gas contained in the rocks
To the head of the well.

Do all you can to veto the decisions of
The companies involved and their shareholders,
Whose greed will never be satisfied until 
Our whole planet has been ruined and it is too late.
Don’t allow it, for this is the only planet you have.
The Angels and I will are not going to 
Allow your race to disturb another one
By raping and pillaging its resources,
The way you were for wise higher reasons 
Were once permitted to deal with the Earth.

Do your best, so the Angels and I can do the rest,
To protect her and keep her safe for the occasions
When you, as your own descendant,
Return to her in future lifetimes.
* * *​ ‘When our interest in the  religious/spiritual/philosophical side of life awakens, its hopes,  dreams and aspirations increasingly act as our guide to doing the right  things at the right moment and avoiding the wrong ones. Our inner guide,  the living God within, shows  us the greater picture of life and with  this comes an awareness of what is truly important in this life. With  this recognition we freely and willingly seek ways of doing whatever is  in our power to make a difference in our world and to ease the plight of  our troubled and long-suffering planet.’

Extract from ‘The Holy Trinity’

Recommended Reading:
•  ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *


​


----------



## BobtailCon (Jan 5, 2016)

June 1992? It seems she failed.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jan 5, 2016)

Ya lol. 

This is old!


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 6, 2016)

Mesafalcon said:


> . . . This is old!



So what? The message is as valid and urgent as it was at the time it was given to our world, if anything it has become more so by now.


----------



## BobtailCon (Jan 6, 2016)

Aquarius said:


> So what? The message is as valid and urgent as it was at the time it was given to our world, if anything it has become more so by now.



If there's one thing I've learned from human nature, it's that we only change under duress (generally). A smoker won't quit until they're diagnosed with cancer, oil companies won't stop until there's a lack of oxygen in our environment, and we won't make the world a better place unless we have to.


----------



## dale (Jan 6, 2016)

BobtailCon said:


> If there's one thing I've learned from human nature, it's that we only change under duress (generally). A smoker won't quit until they're diagnosed with cancer, oil companies won't stop until there's a lack of oxygen in our environment, and we won't make the world a better place unless we have to.



why blame it on the oil companies? maybe you should start riding a bike instead of driving a car? 
the oil companies wouldn't be doing so swell if the people who had all these criticisms of them simply
stopped using petroleum products.


----------



## Blade (Jan 6, 2016)

dale said:


> why blame it on the oil companies? maybe you should start riding a bike instead of driving a car?
> the oil companies wouldn't be doing so swell if the people who had all these criticisms of them simply
> stopped using petroleum products.



Right. :thumbl: Why shoot the messenger, or in this case the supplier. If just go on with the same old, same old the oil companies will go producing the product and nothing will change.:blue:

A situation of addiction and denial it would seem.:scratch:


----------



## BobtailCon (Jan 6, 2016)

dale said:


> why blame it on the oil companies? maybe you should start riding a bike instead of driving a car?
> the oil companies wouldn't be doing so swell if the people who had all these criticisms of them simply
> stopped using petroleum products.



I don't drive.


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 7, 2016)

BobtailCon said:


> If there's one thing I've learned from human nature, it's that we only change under duress (generally). A smoker won't quit until they're diagnosed with cancer, oil companies won't stop until there's a lack of oxygen in our environment, and we won't make the world a better place unless we have to.



‘When our interest in the religious/spiritual/philosophical side of life awakens, its hopes, dreams and aspirations increasingly act as our guide to doing the right things at the right moment and avoiding the wrong ones. Our inner guide, the living God within, shows  us the greater picture of life and with this comes an awareness of what is truly important in this life. With this recognition we freely and willingly seek ways of doing whatever is in our power to make a difference in our world and to ease the plight of our troubled and long-suffering planet.’ 

Extract from ‘The Holy Trinity’

* * *​


----------



## Kevin (Jan 7, 2016)

BobtailCon said:


> If there's one thing I've learned from human nature, it's that we only change under duress (generally). A smoker won't quit until they're diagnosed with cancer, oil companies won't stop until there's a lack of oxygen in our environment, and we won't make the world a better place unless we have to.


 I quit whole milk in my teens, red meat in my twenties, all milk in my thirties. These actions were all out of fear (health concerns) I quit smoking (ahemnottobacco) in my teens, never smoked tobacco, never huffed, never... okay, a lot of things are done or not done for the sake of prevention. I can't be the only one. As of yet, I have no disease (knock-knock-knock)so they're not a reaction.


----------



## BobtailCon (Jan 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I quit whole milk in my teens, red meat in my twenties, all milk in my thirties. These actions were all out of fear (health concerns) I quit smoking (ahemnottobacco) in my teens, never smoked tobacco, never huffed, never... okay, a lot of things are done or not done for the sake of prevention. I can't be the only one. As of yet, I have no disease (knock-knock-knock)so they're not a reaction.



I don't drink or smoke. I'm not a vegan or vegetarian, but I don't eat eggs anymore, I can't stand the taste of them (that's a start? [I'll never be a vegan, fuck that]).


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 10, 2016)

Anyone interested in the original theme of this thread 'I Am Only A Child' may find the following of interest:

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...Food-For-Thought/page57?p=1950836#post1950836

* * *​


----------



## dither (Jan 10, 2016)

BobtailCon said:


> If there's one thing I've learned from human nature, it's that we only change under duress (generally). A smoker won't quit until they're diagnosed with cancer, oil companies won't stop until there's a lack of oxygen in our environment, and we won't make the world a better place unless we have to.



Harsh but true.


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 10, 2016)

dither said:


> Harsh but true.



How about you doing better and setting a good example to others, rather than just talking about it?


----------



## dither (Jan 10, 2016)

Oh me of little faith.

Guess i'll just go crawl back under my rock.

Seriously Aquarius,
that's where i'm coming from, respectfully of course.
I'm sorry but that's me.


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 10, 2016)

dither said:


> Oh me of little faith.
> 
> Guess i'll just go crawl back under my rock.
> 
> ...



Respectfully to whom? The rock? :scratch:


----------



## dither (Jan 10, 2016)

To anyone who's thoughts/views/beliefs differ from mine.
Because really...REALLY...*REALLY. *f'chris' sakes, that's what this is all about isn't it?

YOU DON'T KNOW/I DON'T KNOW.


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 10, 2016)

dither said:


> T. . . YOU DON'T KNOW/I DON'T KNOW.



You may not, but I do. Nobody has to read or agree with what I believe. You do have a choice.


----------



## dither (Jan 10, 2016)

Okay.


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 10, 2016)

dither said:


> Okay.



Who don't we agree to disagree, shake hands and continue to be friends? :joyous:


----------



## dither (Jan 10, 2016)

No worries Aquarius.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 9, 2018)

_*Healing Miracles
*_
_*





*_
​These are the days of miracle and wonder  because for quite some time a healing miracle of truly gigantic and  Cosmic proportions has been unfolding in our world and that is the  rebirth of humankind into the conscious awareness of God’s true nature  and its own. The closer we work together with God and the Angels, the  easier it will be for them to work the many miracles and wonders that  are necessary for the completion of this enterprise. To paraphrase the  message the Universal Christ brought us through St. John 14:11-12: 

‘Believe in the Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life  and Me, their only born Son/Daughter. We are one and everything in the  whole of Creation is our work. Truly, truly I say to you: those who know  that this is the truth shall do the same works as we are doing, or  rather they will be done through them. And even greater than these  things each one of you in the fullness of time will do, because you are  part of us and we are part of you. All of you are expected to make their  contribution to this the grandest spectacle of all times and whatever  any one of you asks in our name from a sincere and loving heart, it  shall be done.’

Being aware of this promise, wise ones, whenever they feel their soul  crying out to them through some kind of physical ailment, reach out for  the helping hands of their Highest or God Self and the Angels. All of us  can send spiritual healing to anyone anywhere in our world, but it  stands to reason that it finds its way to us much easier when it has  been asked for. If someone is too ill to do this, it can be done by  someone else on their behalf. Yet, the effects of the Universal healing  energies are even more powerful when they are invited in and made  welcome. Knowing about these things is empowering beyond measure. Taking  charge of ourselves and our destiny enables us to make conscious  decisions like not wishing to be a helpless victim of conventional  medicine and of life in general.

What a lot of wisdom there is in so many of our old sayings! It’s  amazing how much guidance can be found in them. One of my favourites is  ‘God helps those who help themselves.’ That’s so very true! The law of  the Universe provides that assistance can only come to those who are  ready to do the first step by asking for assistance with their healing  process. To the wise ones in the background of life it signals that at  long last we are willing to get to work on resolving the outstanding  issues that are the underlying cause of our physical body’s complaint.  That’s the most vital part of any healing experience. Nothing can heal  on the outer level of live that has not first been healed within.

As everybody’s inner healing abilities are unlimited, whenever you or a  loved one become seriously ill, never give up. If you yourself are in  need of healing, ask for it, then step back from yourself and trust that  it will come. Should you be trying to help someone else, if at all  possible, tell them what you have in mind and point out that it would  increase the power of the healing energies if they themselves asked for  them and invited them in. Besides, investigate as many natural healing  methods as possible and try those that appeal to you. 

To my mind, conventional medicine has its place, but it should only be  used as a temporary walking stick, which one small step after another  can be discarded when the healing process takes over and we slowly  recover. And whatever learning we gather along the way, any fresh  insights into our illness and the wisdom gained from it is later meant  to be shared with those who are still affected by it. 

Miracles are happening at all times, but whether our physical condition  is going to be healed in our present lifetime depends on the Karma we  have brought with us into our present lifetime. If an illness is meant  to teach us some particularly valuable lessons, then it represents a  cross that cannot be taken from us until our lessons have been learned  and through it our Karma redeemed. It happens many times that, when  healing has been asked for, it does take place in the patient’s spirit  and soul, without manifesting itself in their physical body. If that is  the case with one of your loved ones, rest assured that healing is  coming to them, even though there are no outer signs of improvement.  Trust the wise and just outcome of everything and give them all the  loving support you are capable of, but try not to clutch them to you too  much. 

Not giving up hope does not mean that we should cling onto anyone like  grim death. Knowing from first hand experience that healing does take  place each time it has been asked for, wise ones place their request and  then leave the matter into the hands of God and the Angels. Each time  the moment has come for a loved one to leave their physical body behind,  knowing that through their suffering they have balanced their spiritual  bankbook, we can let them go in peace. Never forget that even if  someone is on the threshold of death, healing will be received and do  its work by easing their soul’s passage into the world of spirit. 

The moment of departure eventually comes for each one of us, be it at  age five days or a hundred years. In spite of anyone’s attempts at  prolonging the span of their earthly existence, as soon as the purpose  of our present lifetime has been fulfilled, our release comes and the  Angel of death takes us home. The more one grasps that truly there is no  death, the more it becomes possible to peacefully and easily let go  when the moment of departure for anyone, including our own, has finally  come. At all times, not merely in moments of saying goodbye, it’s  comforting to know that love is eternal and that the world of light is  an integral part of our world. The love we have for each other cannot be  taken from us by any power between Heaven and Earth. It can only die if  we allow it to.

​_*



*_


​All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing
There is meaning and law.
I trust God’s great plan of life
And my own within it. 
Therefore:
I cannot lose what is my own and 
I need not seek what is my own,
For what belongs to me will come and
Whatever goes does not belong to me.

Only what I am has power
And everything that’s rightfully mine
Is constantly drawn to me and 
Will appear at the right moment.
Knowing this, I give up 
All personal struggle and ambition.
I let go and trust the inner guidance 
Of my Highest Self and the Universal Forces
To show me the way and 
Run my life for me.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius


Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Lord’s Prayer – A Healing Mantra For The New Age’
•    ‘Creating Abundance’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’

•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *




​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 10, 2018)

_*Healing Our World
*_
​ _*



*_

O Holy Trinity,
Great White Spirit, Father/Mother, 
You are the true Lord and Lady,
Master and Mistress of all life and
The Spirit of the Universal Christ 
Is Your only born Son/Daughter.
S/He is the spiritual Sun above and beyond the Sun,
And the light of all lights,
At the top of the spiritual mountain,
Which all of us are climbing. 

We are Your children of the Earth,
Your people and the sheep of your flock.
Heal us when we’re wounded,
Comfort us when we’re in pain,
Be with us when we’re lonely
And strengthen us when we’re weak.
May Your trusted Angels and Masters,
Guides and helpers in the world of light 
Be the good shepherds who lead 
Each one of us safely back home
Into the loving union with You.

Help us to know Your love,
So that we may practise and
Manifest it throughout the Earth.
And may Your Divine laws and unerring justice, 
Now and forever be the foundation of 
All our earthly issues and concerns.

Help us to believe mightily,
Hope joyfully and love You,
Our beloved Creator, Divinely.
Renew us, so that we may do our share of 
Saving and redeeming ourselves,
Each other, our world and everything in it.
May the blessing and healing power of Your love 
Fill every one of your children of the Earth
And through us flow
Into the farthest and remotest corners of 
Your Creation, to regenerate and restore 
Every cell and atom within it
To its normal healthy functioning.

In the name of love we ask these things.
We give You thanks and 
Praise You for Your glory.

Amen

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Sunsets’

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 12, 2018)

_*On Giving
*_
​ 




​ You give but little when you give of your worldly possessions. 
Only when you freely give of yourself, your gifts, time and resources 
And with love in your heart, do you truly give. 
For what are your possessions but things for keeping and guarding 
Out of fear that you may need them sometime.
But what will that bring to an over-prudent dog
Who buries a bone in the trackless sand of the desert,
As it follows a pilgrim on their journey to a holy place?
Isn’t the fear of need a need in itself and
Isn’t the dread of thirst, even though your well is full,
Part of a higher thirst that cannot be quenched by water?

There are those who seek recognition, 
Even when they only give little of the abundance 
The Universe in its kindness has bestowed upon them.
Their hidden desire makes any gifts they have unwholesome. 
But there are also others who have very little and 
In spite of this don’t hesitate to give all they have got. 
They are the believers in life and its bounty
And life itself sees to it that their coffers will never be empty. 

Next there are those who give with joy, 
And the happiness they feel is their reward. 
Giving to these people is as natural as the apple tree
In your garden shedding its ripened fruits, 
So that all can partake in it, down to the smallest 
And least significant creatures of the Earth, 
As all have the same right to share this life with us
And to be nourished and fed. 

On the other hand there are those to whom giving is painful, 
And the pain they feel is part of their Earth baptism and initiation.
Others just give and their giving causes them no pain.
They neither seek joy nor do they claim to be virtuous.
They are giving because it feels like the right thing for them to do. 
Such souls give as the flowers breathe their fragrance into space. 
Through their hearts and hands God, 
The Great Father/Mother of all life speaks. 
And from behind their eyes S/He smiles upon Mother Earth,
To bless and heal all her children.

Giving when asked is good, 
But it is better by far to do so unasked, 
Because you feel and understand the need of another. 
To such open-handed ones the search for those 
Who are ready to receive their gifts represents a happiness and a joy 
That is something much greater than mere giving.

Is there anything in your life that you would like to keep to yourself? 
Your spirit and soul are the only possessions that forever will be yours.
All others will one of these days be given to someone else.
Therefore give now, so that the joy of giving may be yours 
And not belong to those who follow behind.

Forget about saying: ‘I would give, but only to the deserving.’ 
The trees in your orchard never say this, 
Neither do the flocks in your pasture. 
They give of themselves because that is their life’s purpose.
Withholding their abundance for them is unthinkable. 
Anyone who is worthy of receiving the gift 
Of another lifetime on the Earth plane
Is your sister or brother and therefore worthy of 
Anything you can share with them. 
 And all who are allowed to drink from the great river of life,
Surely deserve to refresh themselves and fill their cups 
From your stream of consciousness.

Could there be a greater desert than doing nothing but receiving? 
And who would you be that people should bare their souls before you,
So that you may see their worth naked and their pride damaged? 
Make sure that you yourself become a deserving giver
And a worthy instrument through whom God’s gifts can be presented,
For in truth it is always life itself that gives to another part of life,
While the giver is nothing but a channel and a witness.

All of you are receivers, so assume no weight of gratitude, 
Lest you lay a yoke upon yourself and upon the Great One
Who presents His/Her gifts through you. 
Together with this giver rise on the wings of the gifts
That in this way come to our world.
And forever be mindful of your debt of gratitude for the generosity 
Of your kind and loving mother, the Earth.
Never forget that she is a spiritual and physical manifestation 
Of the Great Mother of all life, the Goddess, 
And Her loving partner, God, the father,
Who not only dwells in Heaven, the highest levels of life, 
But also on the Earth, with Her and at one with Her. 

Both are as much alive in minutest creatures of the Earth, 
The same as they are in you and me. 

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Edited by Aquarius​ 
 From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’
​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 13, 2018)

_*Finding Renewed Faith
*_





​In times of increased suffering caused  by the destruction of wars, human  beings are bound to ask themselves:  ‘What kind of a God is the one we  believe in, to allow what is  happening in our world? If God cannot  protect us against genocide and  holocausts, and all the other  bestialities human beings have always  inflicted upon each other and to  this day are continuing to do. What  kind of monster is this God to  inflict so much suffering on us and our  world? I’ve had enough and would  rather be an atheist than to continue  following this one. As a matter  of fact, can there really be a God and  Creator of all this?

My parents during World War II may well have been among those who asked: ‘Jesus, if you  really exist somewhere and truly are the son of God, why don’t you come  to our rescue and put an end to all this misery by saving and redeeming  us and our world?' It was too early to find out that the story of Jesus  is a legend and that the man Jesus is a symbol for everybody’s own  higher Christ nature. It is our improved character and behaviour alone  that eventually can and will save and redeem us and also our world. This  means mastering and overcoming the drives and urges of our lower  earthly nature. 

The Jesus story is a kind of logbook that contains many pointers of how  human Master souls should behave during their existence in physicality  if they wish to evolve into true daughters/sons of God. It also gives us  demonstrations of the various initiations each one of us will  eventually have to experience. We need to enact the role of our Highest  Self and take our frightened earthly self by the hand with love and  compassion in our heart for our own suffering. We are not to condemn or  blame ourselves for having caused the events in our present lifetime or  previous ones. We are here to show our small self with kindness and  patience that there are better ways of living and being than continuing  to get lost in the illusions of Earth life with its senseless greed and  grabbing for more and more goodies, violence and hatred. If we want to  live according to the spirit and the laws of the Universe, it is best to  quite literally rise above these things on the wings of the new  knowledge we are finding. 

In my parents’ time it was too early to find out that there really is a  God, but that this means something quite different from what people used  to believe in the past. But whenever someone on the Earth plane asks  themselves some deep and searching questions like the ones above, as  time goes by the answers are sure to come, especially when many have  lost their faith and are wrestling with the same problem. It then slowly  begins to dawn on those who query the presence of a God with ever  greater clarity that yes, there is a God who is a truly kind, loving and  benevolent force and nothing else. 

We find out to our astonishment that the God humankind has been looking  for from the earliest presence of our race on the Earth plane – and  could never find, up to now – is as much part of each one of us as all  of us are part of God. This brings us the revelation that the only one  who can save and redeem us is we ourselves, the likes of you and me, by  bringing forth our own Christ nature. Through this process in the end we  evolve into a Christed one, each in their own right. 

We ourselves are God and in truth every one of us is a young God in the  making, an eternal and immortal being. We are responsible for ourselves  and every one of our thoughts, words and actions, as well as the present  state of our world. We ourselves, hand in hand with God and the Angels,  created it the way it is now, so that we should learn from everything  that comes our way and the mistakes we are making as we move along. And  that includes the monster of warfare – it is what we wanted and what our  hearts desired. Looking back from where we are now, one can only  shudder at the thought! Yet, any ogres we thus created can only be  un-created in the same manner.

Our personal and collective saving and redemption will never come  through any outside force, but by every one of us gradually doing better  and eventually reawakening to their true nature and doing their share  of making our world a better, more beautiful and peaceful world for all  its inhabitants and helping Mother Earth to repair the damage we have  done to her and her kingdoms over the ages.  

God is not, as many still believe, somewhere ‘out there’, it is the  small still voice of conscience that knows the way of all things. God is  the Divine spark that at least in seedform is contained in all human  hearts and souls. For aeons it has been waiting to come alive and be  born in the kindness and goodness we, each one of us, God’s children of  the Earth show towards each other. It’s the love of God that sees to it  that Karma is not something that is set in concrete and meant to last  forever. Nothing could be further from the truth. The kindness of the  Universe sees to it that every new lifetime presents all of us with many  opportunities for doing better and for resolving any outstanding issues  that were left behind in past lifetimes and brought with us into this  one to be attended to. 

And so, in the darkness of the dungeon of ignorance of its own true  nature, through one lifetime after another the earthly self struggles on  and on,  until the moment of awakening into our true nature and as  co-creators of God dawns in us. That’s when we begin to realise that if  we ever want a peaceful world to come into being, all of us have to  start by sweeping in front of our own doors. The first step is the  retraining of our thinking patterns into kind, loving and tolerant ones  towards all our companions on the way through life, irrespective of  their race, colour and beliefs. 

It’s a sad fact that some of the religions of our world currently still  provide more excuses for warmongering than any other aspect of life. As  pioneers of a new age and lightbringers we wish to do our share of  putting an end to it. Aware of the power of thought and the duality that  exists in this field of activity as much as in everything else in our  world as well as the whole of Creation, we make a conscious decision to  tune all our thinking into the stream of consciousness of positivity,  light and love. Each time our thoughts are in danger of sliding into the  stream of negativity, darkness and hatred – as they are likely to do  all too easily in the beginning – we get hold of our thoughts and uplift  and transmute them into kind, loving and caring ones. 

Knowing that every one of us is required to eventually grow and evolve  into a seeker of God’s wisdom and truth, we share any learning we find  on our journey through life with those around us. In this day and age it  is no longer done through missionary work, because we are acquainted  with of the mistakes that were made in the past and can see for  ourselves the misery it brought into our world. We want to do better and  conduct our lives as an example of peaceful and loving ways that befits  us as God’s children of the Earth and which others may wish to follow. 

This is how we make our contribution towards creating, hand in hand with  God and the Angels, a better and more peaceful world for all. We help  the people, tribes and nations of our world to rediscover what the word  ‘love’ really means by bringing ever more loving, caring and assisting  each other to anyone who is in need of it, wherever they may be. We seek  to serve the greatest joy and the highest good of all, rather than  pursuing our own selfish interests. Our armoury consists of showing  fairness and giving equal rights to all that turns old enemies into  friends.

Our groups of people will no longer appear as soldiers in other  countries, but as volunteers who come as friends and treat all  indigenous folks, including their beliefs and customs, with the  kindness, love and understanding they deserve as our siblings in the  great family of humankind. The missionaries of the future will travel to  other parts of our world as messengers of peace, new hope and goodwill  to help the underprivileged of our world to their basic comforts of  life, like clean water, sewerage, food, shelter, security and whatever  else they may require and that unconditionally and without cost to  anyone.

And this is how, as the knowledge of our renewed understanding of the  meaning of God sinks ever deeper into our consciousness, a fresh kind of  faith is born in human hearts and souls that is based on a deep inner  knowingness of God. This is a faith that no-one and nothing will ever be  able to rock or destroy, the way the religions of our world used to do,  as one followed the other and each one of them fighting for supremacy  and gaining power over and control of our hearts, minds and souls. This  is the freedom of the Age of Aquarius – long may it continue!

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Mystic And Finder’
•    ‘A Message Of Hope From The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’


From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​

​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 14, 2018)

_*The Age Of Friendship And Peace
*_





​ The Age of Aquarius is the age of  friendship and siblinghood with all life and lifeforms. There is a  growing awareness for the need of reaching out to each other in  friendship and peace to all God’s children of the Earth and for healing  every one of our relationships. We are all here to improve ours and make  them work, until our whole race recognises the benefits of co-operating  and co-existing in peace and harmony with each other. First of all we  need to apply this to our most difficult relationships, the ones with  ourselves and God. The Universe has provided us with a finely tuned  instrument that can help us reach this goal and that is astrology.

The age we have left behind was the Age of Pisces. Co-ruled by the vast  and gaseous giants Jupiter and Neptune, not surprisingly it has been an  age of deceiving ourselves and each other, and of lying and cheating.  The Age of Pisces was a time of blind faith, gullibility and slavery of  all kinds, especially in the spiritual aspects of life. The religions of  the Piscean Age have largely consisted of spiritual slavery. The  purpose behind this has been to teach us and our world the value of  freedom, honesty and truth, the gifts that in due course would be ours  in the Aquarian Age.

The lack of these qualities has prepared us for their coming in the new  age, which for some time by now has been bringing them to us in rich  measure. Through the knowledge we are gaining many of us are already  enjoying the freedom of loving and following that which the inner  guidance of our own heart tells us is true. The kind of faith that is  found through this is much more than a mere believing. It is an inner  knowingness and there is no substitute for that. It means that we no  longer need to believe anything just because someone somewhere assures  us that it is true, when in fact it may not be anything of the kind. 

There is no doubt in my mind that we and our world have much to look  forward to. The main purpose of our race’s existence in physicality from  the beginning of our presence on this planet has been to assist Mother  Earth with her own evolution and spiritual development. There are some  planets in our solar system that have already become so highly evolved  that they can no longer be seen with earthly eyes, not even with the  most powerful telescopes we have thus far developed. These planets are  bright and beautiful stars that have already grown into places of light.  

Although to this day the Earth spiritually is still a very dark  environment, for quite some time the work on speeding up her vibrations  has been in progressing ever more rapidly. But with each one of us who  re-awakens into the consciousness of their true nature, the situation  improves, for when one of us is evolving, our planet is evolving with  us. When we are healing, our planet does the same. Every small effort  anyone makes is a valuable contribution. And that is why everyone’s  destiny is to eventually turn into one of Mother Earth’s healers and  lightbringers, a seeker of wisdom and truth in their own right. Hand in  hand with God and the Angels in this way our whole planet is gradually  being transformed in one of healing, peace and light. 

But, for wise evolutionary reasons up to now the Earth has to remain a  training ground for young and inexperienced souls, who are in need of  familiarising themselves with the lower and lowest aspects of their  nature. They are busily accumulating their first credits and debits in  the spiritual bankbook of their lives, just the same as you and I once  did many lifetimes ago. I believe that the most deeply upsetting events  of our world are demonstrations of what we, the older souls, once were  capable of when we were at the stage of our earthly education, which our  younger siblings in the human family are presently taking part in.

It makes me shudder to think of times like the inquisition and the  witch-hunts. It is highly likely that we older souls were there and took  part in the nightmarish experiences of those days, sometimes at the  giving end and on other occasions on the receiving one. Read more about  what will happen to the young souls in some of their coming lifetimes in  ‘Separating The Sheep From The Goats’ here or by following the link at the end of this chapter.

The Christ characteristics are brought forth and practised each time  someone acts with truth, honesty and integrity. This means they are  making an effort to think and behave in Christ-like ways and conduct a  Christly life. When we thus follow the inner guidance of our Highest or  Christ Self and become ever more at one with it,  by seeking to act in  accordance with Its will rather than listening to the desires of our  small earthly self, slowly but surely we are growing into a Christed one  in our own right. This means we are making a valuable contribution to  transforming our planet into the new and brighter world of light and  peace of our dreams, and helping it to become a reality on the Earth  plane.

The small six-pointed star I have been using throughout all my work for a  very long time, represents a miniature version of the Christ Star, the  Highest Star and the brightest light in the whole of Creation. This star  is a symbol of the process of healing and integration. The upper and  lower triangles that form the Star represent the higher Christ aspects  of our own nature and its lower counterpart, our earthly self, as they  merge into one. The highest potential of all human souls is to reach the  evolutionary point when these two parts are working together so  harmoniously and smoothly that they have quite naturally grown into one  perfect being, whole, healed and holy, a brightly shining Star in its  own right, a Christed one.

Any Divine inspiration received on our  road to this destination is never intended to be used for selfish  purposes. To test and try the seriousness of our intentions the  spiritual pathway for a very long time is plastered with the temptations  of our lower earthly nature, who initially is only interested in  seeking enrichment and aggrandisement of the self. The devil is a  metaphor for this part of our nature in its original and unrestrained  manifestations. Only when we have safely overcome and left this aspect  behind does the Highest find us worthy to be chosen as Its channel  through which Its wisdom and light can flow into the consciousness of us  and our world, to help it grow and expand. Those who use the knowledge  thus gained in their daily thoughts and actions radiate the light of the  spirit into their environment and from there into the whole human race.  

As lightbringers and healers we enter ever deeper into the stream of  God-consciousness. Eventually we reach the evolutionary point when our  only remaining motivation is to focus our whole being on serving the  demands of the highest levels of life by following the guidance of our  Christ nature, the living God within. As a true son/daughter of God, we  aim to give of our best at all times and unselfishly co-operate with God  and the Angels to convey their healing to the minds, bodies and souls  of anyone who is in need of it. We also act as channels of light for the  blessings of the Divine for the support and comfort of those who are  still trapped in the darkness of their ignorance of not knowing who they  are, where they have come from and where one day they will be going to. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Separating The Sheep From The Goats’
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ 
​ * * * ​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 16, 2018)

_*The State Of Our World
*_
​ 





​ Every second, minute and hour of each  day of our lifetimes on the Earth plane is irrevocable and can never be  brought back. Each time we make a mistake we learn something from it and  do better the next time round. This does not alter with the death of  our physical bodies. In the world of light, just the same as in earthly  life, we can revise what we have been doing, where we went wrong and  changes in our thinking and behaviour patterns are advisable. 

For a long as we believe that Earth life is a one-off thing, we shall  think of and fear physical death as something irrevocable and  irreversible. This changes dramatically when we discover that in truth  we are eternal beings who will never die, and that life continues  whenever our physical body, the vehicle for one lifetime only, has been  returned to Mother Earth. What a surprise awaits us in the early stages  of our development when once more we have returned to the world of  light, our true home, only to find out that any outstanding issues and  dysfunctional relationships we thought had been left behind have not  done anything of the kind. 

During all coming lifetimes – however many it may take – we are going to  be offered opportunities for resolving all issues and healing each one  of our relationships. Being aware of our true nature, naturally we wish  to make as much progress as possible on the evolutionary journey of  life. That’s why we freely and willingly pick up the threads we left  dangling and apply for another lifetime so we can get to work on them. 

I do believe that we are all accountable for our own development as well  as that of our world. In my view, there is no need to despair over its  present state, because in the long course of the evolutionary pathway of  our race over millions of lifetimes, all of us many times over have  taken part in making it this way. That’s why it seems only fair to me  that it is everyone’s duty to do their share of putting things right and  making our world a better, safer and more beautiful place for  everything that shares it with us. 

Regardless of that, neither you nor I are our brother/sister’s keeper –  they too are responsible for themselves. But, we are all in this life  together to help each other carry the burden of the cross of earthly  life. To enable us to make the evolutionary progress that is potentially  possible in every lifetime, it is helpful to bear in mind that because  of our oneness on the inner level of life, every one of our thoughts,  words and actions count and we all influence each other in negative as  well as positive ways. 

As sparks of the Divine, we are God’s children of the Earth and each one  of us is a young God in the making. All the characteristics and powers  that are in our Creator are also in us. And until we become aware that  thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation, each one of  us is potentially a very dangerous being on the loose in our present  existence – even the meekest and mildest ones. The sooner we wake up to  our true nature and accept our responsibility for our own wellbeing and  that of our whole world, the better. 

And because we are all here together to rally round each other in times  of need, as best we know how to, that’s the reason for writing this and  why I am saying to you now: ‘Don’t give up – go for it! Walk that  wondrous journey of discovery of the self that takes you back into the  true nature of your being and helps you to find the healing that is the  birthright of every one of us. The only thing you have to do is reach  out for the loving hands of God and the Angels. They are waiting to be  called upon by you and want you to know that you are loved beyond  compare. It does not matter to them what you did in the past or what you  may presently be thinking, saying or doing, you will always be loved  this way. For one thing, I love you – that is why this is now before  you.’ 
God bless you and may the Angels keep you safe, now and forever. 

With love and light,
Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’

 From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’
​ 

* * *
​
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 17, 2018)

_*God’s Powers Are In Us
*_
_*




*_​ God’s powers of creation and destruction  are also in us. As above, so below. For all of us this is of much  greater importance than we may presently think. We do well to remind  ourselves frequently that our thoughts create our reality, that in fact  today’s thoughts bring to us tomorrow’s reality. We are responsible for  the present state of our world and everything that is happening. All of  us together created it through the irresponsible thinking and behaviour  patterns of past lifetimes that resulted in raping, plundering and  exploiting for selfish material gains Mother Earth’s precious resources,  which are intended to provide for all her children in equal measure. 

Wise ones appreciate that none of this means that you and I generated  our world’s latest disasters with the thoughts of this lifetime. They  know that every mishap that befalls our planet was brought about by the  negative and destructive thinking and behaviour patterns of billions of  human souls in billions of past lifetimes. Every one of us has to  experience the same things. This in the first place takes us down to  life’s lowest levels and from there, in the course of many lifetimes,  eventually each one of us moves up to continue our studies on the  highest planes.

Spiritually, darkness is ignorance and not knowing, and light is  knowing. Hence the term enlightenment. Over the past thirty years or so,  by working my way through layer upon layer of my inner darkness in a  slow and painful process, it has transmuted itself into the wisdom and  understanding that now fills my conscious awareness and is constantly  increasing. This light is what I have been sharing with you, my readers,  on an ongoing basis for all those years. I think of each one of you as  my friend and as an important part of my spiritual family, and I thank  you all and bless you for your support. 

Please allow me to draw your attention once more to the fact that my  writings express my beliefs and my reality and truth. Naturally, I can  only speak for myself and you alone can decide what yours are. Whether  you are as yet aware of this or not, you are responsible, not only for  yourself but also for the state of our world. What kind of future  conditions do you wish to create for us and our planet? With the help of  your inner guidance you are the only one who can decide whether my  truth could also be yours. As it is the only authority in the whole of  Creation that will never mislead you or let you down in any way, knock  at its door and ask. Whilst listening to or reading anything, it pays to  listen to our inner world. You have found truth when a feeling rises  from there that says: ‘This makes sense. It is right.’

From the evolutionary point I have reached by now, I can see that there  is nothing wrong with us and our world. God designed us to be exactly  the way we are. We are not some kind of messy random appearance or  cosmic joke. We have been carefully placed in this life so that we may  learn to love, appreciate and accept ourselves, just the way we are,  because that is the way our Father/Mother loves us and wants us to be.  The seed of perfection is within each one of us. As Cicero, 106-43 BC,  wrote: ‘Human beings were created to contemplate and reflect the  Universe. They are not themselves this great perfection, but they are  particles of this perfection.’ To help us bring forth this perfection  from within, all that is required from us is that we should act in kind  and loving ways and give of our best in all situations. Through this  constant striving the Christ spirit shines ever more strongly from the  very core of our being into the outer self, until it finally has taken  over our whole being and we have become a Christed one in our own right.

To my mind, nothing in our world makes any sense until one begins to  perceive the greater picture. When one does, everything starts to fall  into place. As mentioned earlier, the creative as well as the  destructive powers of God are also in us. The entire point of our  earthly education is to show us how these forces work out and manifest  themselves in the realities of a physical environment, like the Earth.  Our planet is a training ground, no more and no less, where in the  course a many lifetimes each one of us must learn how to handle the  powers within them safely and in a masterly fashion. Through our  behaviour in thoughts, words and actions we have to prove that we have  achieved this goal, before it is safe to let us loose on handling the  affairs of the Cosmos.

Everything evil in our world has always been a demonstration to what  depths the human evolutionary pathway can and indeed has to descend –  and that for all of us, without exception – at some stage of our  development. The evil that is with us at present shows us how things  turn out when they are handled in opposition to the first law of life,  which is love and everything that is good, right and beautiful. Wise  ones are willing to learn from watching the evil they see round them.  Accepting that they too have the same darkness within helps them to  consciously decide that they never, ever shall want to be dragged down  to such depths of experience. By bringing forth the highest and the best  within them and using it to alleviate the ignorance and suffering of  their world, step by step they are climbing the evolutionary ladder of  life that is sure to lead them up to the Highest.

Such wise ones refuse to sit in judgement of those who are still  involved in the lesson of exploring the lowest aspects of their nature.  They thank their lucky Star, their Highest Self, that they have dealt  with that part of their education and are already on the ascending  evolutionary spiral of life, whose trail eventually leads all of us back  into the conscious awareness of our true nature and relationship with  God. They feel safe in the knowledge that a vast sphere of life  interpenetrates humankind’s earthly existence and that in this world  there are kind and loving beings, the Angels and Master, spiritual  guides and helpers. They are God’s messengers, who are guiding and  protecting humankind. All of them are working together to help us and  our world move ever onwards and upwards in God’s great evolutionary plan  for all life and lifeforms. 

Wise ones thank the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, for  providing this invisible life force, which is at work behind all  physical manifestations of life, from its lowest aspects upwards to its  highest. It is constantly beavering behind the scenes of Earth’s visible  life and is doing the same on all other planets. Splendid isolation  exists nowhere in the whole of Creation, and there is no separation  between any form of life. On the inner level of life everything is  blended together in one harmonious whole. To ensure the outworking of  the great plan, God’s power, wisdom and love are at work behind  everything that ever seemed to be wrong, evil and destructive in our  world. It always has been and forever will be the guiding and protecting  force that links together all forms of life. 

This is the power that in the end makes all crooked corners straight and  brings something good out of every last bit of apparent evil. It heals  all our wounds in mind, body, spirit and soul, and uplifts and  transmutes hatred into love, fears and anxieties into total faith and  trust, and sorrow and sadness into joy and laughter. And we give thanks  and praise for it to You, Great Spirit, and all Your helpers.

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 18, 2018)

_*Separating The Sheep From The Goats
*_
​ _*




*_​ As we know by now, everything that is in  this life serves a wise though often hidden purpose – suffering is no  exception. Whenever a human soul strays from its pathway and does  something unkind, the Universal law of love is broken. Because love  never punishes but teaches, the resulting pain and suffering are not  intended to be some kind of punishment; they are a way of explaining to  the soul the workings of the Universal laws. As mentioned earlier, the  human soul creates its own suffering because that way alone it can  fulfil the purpose of its existence, which is learning and growing about  all aspects of God’s nature and its own. This can only be done through  every soul gathering its own experiences. 

But, for each one of us there eventually comes the moment when we  recognise that suffering can provide us with the key for finding our way  back home into the reunion with our Source, where all earthly troubles  are forgotten and nothing but love and wisdom reign. As we know by now,  we are all here to find healing and to become healers, each in their own  right. Healing comes when the earthly self puts its Highest Self in  charge of its whole being and like a small child trustingly places it  into the hands of God. This atonement alone can bring the healing the  soul needs to return into the state of being in complete harmony with  its Creator.

Evolution is the main law of life and therefore it is every soul’s own  responsibility to develop and grow. Yet, as up to a point we are allowed  the freedom to make our own choices, we can also resist all changes and  stagnate. During past ages there have been many souls who, after great  numbers of lifetimes in physicality managed to shed their lower earthly  selves. They evolved into saintly beings, the same as all of us will be  doing one of these days, whose exemplary way of living others are  willing to follow. These souls walked the way we are treading now before  us, trying to show the rest of us through their behaviour the direction  in which the rest of our whole race is meant to move.

Although the vibrations emitted by such highly evolved souls are  sufficiently refined and they have earned the right to move on to higher  learning, for which they are good and ready, out of love for us and our  world many for the time being refuse to do so. Instead, they have  chosen to join one of the numerous groups of guides and helpers in the  world of light, to assist and show the way to as many as possible on the  other side of the veil of consciousness that to this day separates our  two worlds. White Eagle is one of these gatherings. 

Whenever a soul procrastinates for too long and continues to insist on  avoiding the issues that are meant to awaken them from their spiritual  slumber, the Universal force takes over in the end. Something unexpected  and beyond our control happens to shake us out of our lethargy and  complacency. Such events are very aptly called ‘force majeure’, as in  the end they propel us forward into tackling the questions we thought we  had successfully swept under the carpet, so that they would thus be  forgotten forever. This is impossible – for as long as anything remains  in the way of our spiritual development, all our problems eventually  have to be faced and resolved.

And that is how, persistently and relentlessly, the Universe pushes us  and our world, the same as all other worlds, forwards and upwards on our  predestined evolutionary path. Imperceptibly and constantly, the  Earth’s vibrations have always been speeding up. That is why each one of  us is presented with the necessity of making a conscious choice of  either going with the flow or being left behind. As the human spirit is  eternal and indestructible and therefore cannot die, this is not as  disastrous as it may sound on the surface. It is merely that those who  insist on dragging their feet and refusing to get on with working on  changing their character to bring forth the best that is within them,  are demonstrating unsuitability for taking part in the new Heaven and  Earth that is now beginning to manifest itself on our planet.

Meanwhile, the souls who happily get on with their lessons for this  lifetime, no matter how difficult and trying they may turn out to be,  are fruitfully occupied with doing their share of building and  manifesting our new world in their own environment and lives. Those who  still insist on acting irresponsibly towards anyone are proving by their  very behaviour their unreadiness for continuing their education in a  peaceful world. The time is rapidly approaching when disturbers of the  peace will no longer be allowed to stand in the way. At the right  moment, they will be removed from the Earth in the natural course of  events. There is no need for emotionally getting carried away with the  notion that this sounds cruel. Instead, bear in mind that the true needs  of all God’s children are always met, whatever that may entail.

It has ever been true that human  behaviour and actions speak louder than words. They are what sorts the  wheat from the chaff or the sheep from the goats, as St. Matthew  25:31-34, 41 tell us: _‘When the Son of man comes in His glory and  all His holy Angels with him, then He will sit upon the throne of His  glory. And all nations will gather before Him. And He will separate them  one from another, just as a shepherd separates the sheep from the  goats. And He will set the sheep at his right, and the goats at His  left. Then the King will say to those on His right: ‘Come, ye blessed of  My Father, inherit the kingdom which has been prepared for you from the  foundation of the world.’ . . . Then he will also say to those at his  left: ‘Go away from Me, you cursed, to the everlasting fire which is  prepared for the adversary and his Angels.’ 
_
This sorting of the sheep from the goats  is an aphorism for the parting of the ways of one section of the human  race from the other. There is no doubt in my mind that there is no truth  whatever in the final sentence. It is bound to have found its way into  the Bible for the benefit of our race in its spiritual infancy, when  very few of us were capable of grasping the underlying esoteric higher  meaning of the tale of the sheep and goats. We, the mass of people in  those days, must have required this kind of deterrent to keep us away  from the truth, otherwise teachings of this nature would never have been  presented to us.

Thanks be to God and the Angels that the veil of ignorance is lifting  and the living God within each one of us is coming alive. With the help  of this wise one, the Universal Christ, who knows the way of all things  and beings, increasing numbers of us are now ready to be guided to the  real meaning of anything that may come our way. The Christ Spirit leaves  us in no doubt that He loves the whole of His Creation totally and  unconditionally, including all of His children of the Earth. He assures  us that souls, the old teachings would have thought of as goats, after  having received their initial training in the experiences of life in  physicality, will be moving on to help with the colonising of a new  planet at the end of their present lifetime – the same as we one did and  still are doing with the Earth.  

The true Christ would never curse or condemn anyone, no matter how deep a  soul may have fallen and how depraved it has become. He knows better  than anyone else that, to come into its wholeness, every human soul has  to gather experiences of all conditions on the Earth plane, before it  can begin its journey back home into its real nature. He understands  better than anyone else that no birth has ever taken place and no  spiritual growth was ever achieved without pain. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘They Will Rise From Their Graves’
•    ‘Colonising New Planets’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​ 
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2018)

_*Present Events On The Earthly Plane
*_
_*




*_​ Many of you are by now aware that  thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation and that all  of you together are responsible for the present sad state of your  world. Through the thinking and behaviour patterns you developed in the  course of many lifetimes, each one of you for a long time has been doing  their share of making it that way. But those who are reading these  words may have reached the major turning point of their spiritual  development, for which they have been waiting for a long, long time. I  am laying the tools into your own hands to make this lifetime into one  that is different from every one you experienced before. 

If you so wish, your present lifetime can be filled with countless  opportunities for paying the spiritual debts you once incurred with the  people around you as well as your whole world. Everyone is offered the  chance to make good where, without exception, you once sinned profusely.  Although this too was part of My great plan of life and therefore with  My permission, as the Book of Genesis of the Abrahamic religions prove,  this kind of behaviour is not meant to continue indefinitely. 

The time will come on the Earth when even the last one of you has risen  from their spiritual slumber, matured into spiritual adulthood and now  freely and willingly wishes to do their best to put things right and  treat Mother Earth, as your host for a time, with the respect and love  she so richly deserves. You will then be treading the path of the  mysteries and to enable you to do this successfully, you need to take  good care of yourself and your surroundings. In all your endeavours seek  to create peace and harmony and aim to be precise and particular in  your thinking, for this is the foundation on which all spirit life is  built. Each one of you has to learn the wise use of the power of My  healing magic, the white magic of life, in their thoughts. As aspiring  healer and lightbringer you are tapping into and working with it. All of  you possess psychic gifts, at least in seedform. Their development is a  preliminary to the opening of the gifts of My Christ power, which is  waiting to come alive in ever more of you.

To this day many things that on the surface of life appear terrible  still have to take place in your world. They are a necessary part of the  clearing out process of some of humankind’s most ancient individual and  collective Karmic debts that have been waiting for a long time to be  redeemed. Everything that is presently happening is an essential part of  the breaking down of the old order. This brings with it a purifying and  cleansing of your race’s earthly mind, which is accompanied by an  opening of your heart centres. In these days of ever speeding up pace of  scientific and technological progress it is of great importance to take  care that your earthly mind does not become so powerful that it takes  over, as this usually brings with it the closing down of the heart  centre. 

The wise ones who are working behind the scenes on the higher and  highest levels of life on your behalf are aware of this. They are doing  their best to inspire each one of you to open their heart, because all  human hearts are part of the Universe’s great heart of love and  compassion. The more widely you open yours, the better the Angels and  Masters can use you as a channel through which the blessing and healing  power of the Divine love can flow into your world. This is how the seed  of the Christ spirit comes alive in you and is born, and that is the  only true salvation of humankind. The awakening of the individual Christ  spirit in ever more of you is the true and only saviour and redeemer of  your whole race and your world. 

Therefore, go forth with thankfulness in your heart for the spiritual  knowledge that is now coming to your world and flowing into all of you.  As prophesied by the Jesus legend, greater miracles than the ones  described in this tale you shall see and they will come about through  each and every one of you. To fulfil your Karmic obligations, it may be  that some more suffering has to be endured by you and your world before  this can happen. But in due course all of you will be able to see the  evidence of My Divine will and power, love and wisdom at work everywhere  in earthly life. 

There is no need to shy away from any of these things, as whatever you  used to think of as being in the Heavens above and therefore infinitely  removed from you, is actually also in you. It takes a long time before  your small earthly self finds out that each one of you in truth has a  strong affinity with all planes and levels of life, from the lowest up  to the highest. On the physical and mental, etheric and spiritual level  identical life atoms are as much present in you as they are in spheres  far away from the Earth. And within each one of you there is a  connection with the energies and influences of the planets, not only of  your solar system but throughout the whole of Creation.

Many highly evolved souls choose another lifetime in physicality not for  the purpose of seeking pleasure, but for the sake of helping humankind  in some way. This does not necessarily mean endlessly attending meetings  and workshops or ostentatiously doing good works. It may well be that  the very presence of you brings joy and comfort to the lives of those  around you, for example the family you were born into and the one in  which you act as a parent. In that case scattering your energies and  forces will be neither good for you nor anyone else. 

Whatever your present occupation may be, your best work is done when you  are true to your real nature as a son/daughter of God and provide,  comfort and love, warmth and light for all the flowers that bloom in the  garden of your life, wherever you may find yourself. After all, you are  a spark of the Divine, of Me, a chip off the old block, as you might  say. From love you have come and to love you are returning. The Jesus  legend provided your world with many demonstrations of what can be  achieved with the help of the power and glory of My love, the Christ  love, which throughout the whole of My Creation produces light in all  its manifestations. 

I am the Solar Logos and when the Christ-consciousness within you is  stimulated, you begin to understand the nature of light and how to  receive and respond to My emanations. This does not require being  particularly intellectual or clever from any one of you. If anything, an  over-developed earthly mind may keep the door of your superconscious  faculties firmly closed, making it impossible to come to comprehend the  higher and highest aspects of life.

It is for this reason that many of your scientists are struggling with  the concept of the existence of spiritual realms of much higher  vibrations than those of earthly life. They fail to understand that  these areas are of much greater importance than anything on the Earth  plane, because without them there would be no life on your planet or  elsewhere. As long as the door to the superconscious faculties of these  people remains closed, they will find it impossible to perceive anything  that lies beyond the end of their noses. Whenever you encounter souls  who are still in this state of their development, the only thing you can  sensible do is to love them form your heart the way they are, the way  you love and respect the whole of humankind. 

Be as tolerant and compassionate, kind and loving as you can in all your  encounters and especially with your younger and less experienced  siblings in the great family of humankind. Be careful not to create  obstacles in your minds where in truth there are none, because your  imagination is a powerful tool. And if you think of the young souls  around you the way they one day really will be, you are helping them to  bring this state about. Your imagination is part of Mine. In both of us  it is the source of the creative process. I hold the whole of My  Creation in My mind, where each one of you exists as a minute creature  that has something of Me in it and who contains the power of growing,  evolving and constantly increasing in consciousness. I am spirit,  masculine, and soul, feminine, and each one of you, My beloved children  of the Earth, is a spark that contains one of My seeds. This seed atom  of you contains the whole Universe.

And when you have spiritually matured sufficiently you not only wish  that your friends and family but the whole of humankind and your world  should find genuine and lasting health and happiness. This can and will  come regardless of what may still have to happen on the physical plane  of life. Never forget that every one of you is a spirit and soul who  possesses every one of My characteristics and powers. Among them are  psychic powers many are presently in the process of developing. Under  the guidance and protection of the Angels and Me these gifts will  eventually enable all of you to travel their pathway through life with  the complete inner peace of knowing that at all times you are doing the  right things. This applies not only on the Earth plane but wherever else  your future explorations may take you in the whole of My Creation.

Before this can happen, with the passing of time your whole earthly  personality complete with its physical body and mind, spirit and soul  needs to develop into a pure white temple of kindness and goodness. Only  then can the light of My Spirit fill your whole being and shine through  you into those around you and your world. For any of you, My beloved  children of the Earth, as a spark of the Divine there is nothing too  high or too great for you to achieve. This I am telling you to comfort  and heal you of all pain and weariness the earthly condition inevitably  brings with it. 

The knowledge of these things raises your spirit into the consciousness  of the infinite and eternal world of spirit, your true home in which you  constantly have your being, in spite of the fact that for a long time  your earthly self is unaware of it. Through countless aeons you will  continue to have your existence in this world, for – as you know by now –  in truth there really is no death, only eternal life. Rediscovering  this is the birthright of every one of you. It is My gift with which I  am blessing the whole of humankind.

At the end of your earthly education you are going to learn how to use  physical matter instead of allowing it to dominate you. Before this  process can begin you need to become aware that even though every so  often you are playing the role of an earthling, you have never stopped  being a spark of the Divine, of My light. Each new lifetime on the Earth  that is granted to you serves the purpose of taking you closer to  discovering your inner light, so that it may commence shining in the  darkness of your present existence. You are then doing your share of  transmuting your own and your planet’s heavy atoms of matter into the  light and vibrant ones of the spirit. 

Each one of you was created to fulfil one specific task in the  transformation of Mother Earth into a planet of healing and peace. And  every soul has its own pathway to walk, role to play, work to do and  truth to find. In your search for truth, forget about finding it in  history books, for they were written to promote the glory of the winners  and are therefore filled with untruths. Look into your own heart  instead and learn to listen to Me, the small still voice of your  conscience. Bear in mind that your own work can only be done by you and  that your neighbour’s job is not yours, and that all pathways are  equally valuable and good. Every one is in keeping with the evolutionary  level a soul has reached at any given moment and the Karma it has  brought with it. Everything has always been part of the great  evolutionary plan for all life and the design for humankind’s spiritual  development is an integral part it. 

The essence of a White Eagle teaching in ‘Festivals & Celebrations’:  ‘You are actively creating vibrations of peace whenever you aspire  towards God. The Divine light within you expands and grows through  thinking good and positive thoughts only and sending all your hopes,  dreams and aspirations up to the highest realms of life. This is how you  slowly but surely evolve into a vortex of spiritual light and power,  who eventually will be capable of consciously and subconsciously  commanding everything that is good. Your life then takes on a new  aspect. You feel a quiet harmony within as your confidence in God grows.  True faith in God means trusting that all things are working together  for good, not only in your life but for the whole of your world. 

‘The cycles of life will never cease to move forwards and upwards in a  spiral. In spite of patches of darkness, known to humankind as evil, you  and your world have always been progressing. And now God’s heavenly  light is penetrating ever more deeply into people’s minds and their  hearts are opening. One by one they are reaching out for love and  compassion, goodwill and righteousness.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Human-made And Natural Disasters’
•    ‘Disasters’

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *

​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 20, 2018)

_*Take These Broken Wings
*_
​ 




​ Take these broken wings
And learn to fly again,
And learn to live so free.
And when we hear the voices sing,
The book of love will open up
And let us in.

From the Eighties Song 
By Mr. Mister

O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
Take the broken wings of humankind’s earthly existence
And teach all of us how to fly with the help
Of Your sacred wisdom and truth,
So that it flows ever more powerfully 
From Your loving heart 
Into every human heart and soul
And from there into our whole world.
Under Your guidance and protection 
And in accordance with Your will and wishes,
Keep on opening ever more hearts, 
Until each one of us acts as a channel for the 
Blessing and healing power of Your love.

Grant us the gift of understanding, so that
On the wings of Your sacred wisdom and truth 
We can lift our whole world
Above the woes of our present existence
By recognising them as nothing but lessons
In the school of earthly life
And passing phases. 

Mend our broken spiritual wings and show us
The beauty and wonder 
Of the spirit realm,
Your world.

Amen​ Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘I can fly! I really can!’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 21, 2018)

_*A Vision To Hold At This Time
*_
_*




*_​ The following is the essence of two  White Eagle teachings. The first one appeared in ‘Stella Polaris’  August/September 2005: ‘We, your guides in the spirit world, are seeing a  glorious future for humankind, when injustices have been righted and  all those present have learned the conduct your lives in keeping with  God’s laws and the way of wisdom. We perceive a natural and beautiful  coming together of all nations who are united and at one as one family.  The time is coming when your race has understood its responsibilities  towards all life and especially the animal kingdom. An expansion of  consciousness lies ahead when all of you will be capable of looking  beyond the ends of their noses and even the astral planes to the  celestial world where the Universal Christ with His/Her Angels and all  other companies of the Highest are dwelling. 

‘All those who to this day insist on holding other nations and their  people in subjection will gradually be withdrawn from earthly life and  there will be an end to dominion, empire building, persecution and  warmongering. Everybody will be occupying their rightful place in the  country that once was created for them by their own group spirit and  soul. Although each country has its own, in the process of evolution all  of them will gradually merge into one great nation and that is your  whole world. There is going to be a growing sense of partnership between  the countries in which every one respects the culture of their  neighbours whilst continuing to enjoy its own. 

‘This new world is ready and waiting for you beyond the veil that to  this day separates your world from ours. Do not doubt and do not fear.  Instead live consciously in the company of the shining ones, the Angels  and Masters, your friends and helpers of the spirit. Do not be misled by  commonsense and reason of your earthly minds. They were given to you  for good purpose and wise reason and have their place because they  provide you with the balance you need between the earthly plane and the  highest realities of life. Do not be blindfolded by the reactions of  your earthly mind. On the wings of the spiritual knowledge that we are  bringing you rise above and look beyond the realities of Earth life to  that which is truly important, namely that which lies behind it with its  eternally true values. God bless each one of you with Its vision and  truth.’ 

From Stella Polaris Feb/March 2008 ‘Transmutation’: ‘When humankind  fully recognises its birthright, there will no longer be any wars and  no-one will be subject to disease and poverty. Even death will be  overcome when the Christ Spirit, the living God within, has achieved  mastery over all atoms of your physical body. In the days to come the  powers of the spirit will be so highly developed that you will be able  to read at a glance the thoughts of your companions. Yet, no-one will be  entrusted with this gift who does not yet know how to treat it with  reverence. 

‘We are explaining these things to help you understand that there is a  great need for spiritual growth in every one of you, so that the finer  gifts of the spirit can eventually become yours. The more you work  selflessly and from a loving heart, the more your vision and  perceptiveness of the spirit increases. In the fullness of time the  power to heal and all other talents the Master Jesus possessed,  according to the legend of his life, will also be yours. The highest  forces will then be using you as their channel and the Master’s prophecy  will come true that even greater miracles than the ones he performed  will eventually be worked and that through each one of you. 

‘The final and complete overthrow of death is waiting for humankind.  Each one of you will discover for themselves that there is no death and  that there never will be any. We hear you ask: ‘Do you mean no death of  the physical body? But that would be against nature!’ What we mean is  not death the way you know it today. When your small earthly self has  surrendered itself completely to the Christ Spirit within and you have  become a Christed one in your own right, a transmutation of the cells  and atoms of your physical body takes place. This takes them onwards and  upwards to higher vibrations where decay like that of the Earth plane  does not exist.’ 

Updated March 2016. Considering that some of the earliest White Eagle  teachings appeared as far back as 1937, it stands to reason that by now  some considerable progress in our individual and collective spiritual  development must have been made. Therefore, it is likely that we are a  good bit closer to the above vision becoming a reality in earthly life.

 From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 22, 2018)

_*Do Not Despair About The State Of Your World*_

_*




*_​The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of guides that appeared in ‘A Time  to Remember’ Stella Polaris October/November 2008: ‘We shall never tire  of drawing your attention to the fact that thought is the most powerful  creative force of all life and of humankind’s urgent need for learning  to control its thinking. This is because each one of you possesses the  same creative principle that is in God. This knowledge lays the  instrument for creating the right kind of vibrations and for controlling  the cells and atoms of their physical body in everybody’s own hands. 

‘All who are presently taking part in the school of earthly life have  been granted the gift of another lifetime, so that they may learn how to  use this power for good and wholesome purposes only. Deep within every  human soul rests the Divine urge to create a life that is free and holy,  happy and healthy, joyous and loving. This means an existence in which  everybody gives of their best and renders loving service to the whole of  humankind and its world, whilst never losing sight that the world of  spirit and light is your true home.

‘If you would like Mother Earth to become a more beautiful and peaceful  place, in your mind start creating these conditions straight away. Use  every spare moment to focus your thoughts on the world in which you  would like to live. You can do nothing better to help it become a  reality in earthly life. When you refuse to allow any other ideas about  this theme to enter your consciousness, your hopes, dreams and  aspirations have the power to not only raise your own vibrations but  also those of your whole world. Show your trust in God’s great plan of  life * by reminding yourself frequently that you and your world are  resting safely in the loving hands of God and the Angels. This is one of  the best ways of applying the constructive forces of creative thinking  to your own life. 

 ‘Never allow your thoughts to drag you down and do not give in to  feelings of being incarcerated on the Earth plane, because your thoughts  are free to go anywhere they please. Travelling faster than the speed  of light, wherever you direct them they can instantly reach even the  farthest and remotest corners of the whole of Creation. The moment you  think about a place, you are instantly there. And when your thoughts are  used in the right way, they have the power to release not only yourself  but the whole of humankind from the darkness of its false beliefs,  superstitions and prejudices about the purpose and meaning of their  existence.

‘Most important of all, do not despair about the state of your world or  dwell on the negative aspects of any situation. If you believe that much  good can come out of whatever you see and that the best is yet to be,  you are helping to bring it about. And refuse to be dismayed by the  darkness of spiritual ignorance of the people around you. Instead, do  all you can to shine the light of your knowledge into it. Cultivate  love, compassion and tolerance towards everybody, as everybody is your   sibling in the family of humankind, and also for all other lifeforms  that share your beautiful planet with you. Whatever you do, always bear  in mind that every bad and negative thought that goes out into the  Universe adds to the sum of the ones that are already there and that the  same is true for good and positive, kind and understanding thoughts.

‘God has a great evolutionary plan for the whole of Creation *, as well  as for humankind and each individual human being in it and your world.  As soon as you have become aware and accept that there really is a wise  higher reason behind everything that happens on the earthly plane of  life, thinking in constructive and positive ways becomes easier for you.  By firmly believing in the final good outcome of everything, you are  serving the evolutionary progress of your race, your whole world and the  rest of Creation and are raising its consciousness. Even the smallest  contribution any one of you makes to this end is of the greatest value  and importance.

‘Golden opportunities for balancing their spiritual bank account are  presently offered to all who are presently taking part in earthly life.  That’s why you are likely to encounter many hurdles that get in the way  of your progress. No matter how hard and difficult a task at first may  appear to be, remind yourself that hand in hand with God and the Angels  crooked corners can be made straight and all conditions and outstanding  issues, your own and those of your world, can be resolved and healed.  Then forge ahead and never give up hope that eventually every one of  your Karmic debts is going to be paid and you will be free to move on to  serving God in a different function somewhere on the higher levels of  life. 

‘Keep on keeping on with faith and trust in your heart that all will be  well in the end for the whole of your race and its world, as well as  you. And that is sure to happen in the not too distant future. You are  never alone, we are doing all we can to support each one of you to  fulfil the special task for which you were created *. Everything you  truly need will always be coming your way, without you having to ask for  it, because we know what it is better than you do at times. Please  affirm:
All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing
There is meaning and law.
I trust God’s great plan of life
And my own within it. 
Therefore:
I cannot lose what is my own and 
I need not seek what is my own,
For what belongs to me will come and
Whatever goes does not belong to me.

Only what I am has power
And everything I need is rightfully mine.
It is drawn to me and will appear at the right moment.
Knowing this, I give up 
All personal struggle and ambition.
I let go and trust the inner guidance 
Of my Highest Self and the Universal Forces
To show me the way and 
Run my life for me.

​‘We, your friends and helpers in the  world of light, your true home, will never leave you stranded anywhere.  The door to our realm is always open to those whose loving thoughts are  seeking contact with us. A warm and loving welcome awaits them. Our task  is to help as many people as possible in your world to become aware of  the power of their thoughts and the urgent need for learning to control  them. This cannot be done without your assistance. We need you as much  as you need us, so please support us by sharing your knowledge with  those around you. Do this by whatever means is available to you,  especially the Internet *, one of the most precious gifts the Aquarian  Age has bestowed upon you. If you use it for the highest good and  greatest joy of all humankind, you cannot go wrong. We are with you, all  the way. God bless each and every one of you.’
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Internet Prayer’


From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’
​

​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 24, 2018)

_*What Can I Do About The State Of Our World?
​*__*




*_​If you are feeling helpless about many  of the things that are happening in our world and are frequently asking  yourself: ‘What can I do about the state of our world?’ I would reply:  ‘More than you might think!’ Bearing in mind that all powers that are in  God are also in us and each one of being a co-creator with God, we are  powerful beyond compare. Read more about this by following the links at  the end of this chapter. 

This is our opportunity for learning how to employ the powers within us  wisely and unselfishly for the highest good of all. As aspiring healers  and lightbringers we can make a valuable contribution towards our  planet’s sacred marriage with and spiritualisation by the highest levels  of life, which for some time has been taking place. For this purpose we  need to tune not only the transmitter/receiver station of our earthly  mind but our whole being into the frequency of the Christ Star and  project its radiance into the distressed areas of our world. This is how  everybody can do their share of helping Mother Earth.

If that’s what you wish to do, please join me in your prayers,  meditations and quite reflections by thinking and projecting nothing but  light and love, hope and faith into the troubled spots of our world. Do  not allow your mind to batter you with questions about any of the  events that still have to take place because they are part of God’s  great evolutionary plan. If they were not, there would be no need for  them. 

Never despair but develop an ever increasing faith and trust in the  basic goodness of the life we have been granted. When our mind is calm  and steadfast and our heart filled with the love of God and for all our  siblings in the family of humankind, the white magic of the Universal  Christ’s blessing and healing energies fills our whole being and from  there flows quite naturally into our whole world. 

May the Archangel Michael’s golden sword of wisdom and truth touch the  heart and soul of humankind to awaken the Divine spark in every heart  and turn it into a small still flame of love. As ever more of us grow in  wisdom and understanding, may the blazing fire of God’s sacred truth  burn away every last remnant of earthly life’s ignorance.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’

From ‘Healers And Healing’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 25, 2018)

_*Positive Thinking
*_





​ The  deeper we move into the Aquarian  Age, the more we realise the power of  thought and the importance of  learning to control the thinking processes  of our earthly minds. Let’s  take a closer look at why this should be  so. Aquarius is one of the Air  signs; the other two are Gemini and  Libra. During lifetimes in one of  them the capacities of our human mind  develops in a different way in  each sign and on another level every time  we take part in one of them.  Our long evolutionary journey takes us  many times round the zodiac  through every sign and house.

That’s how we,  each through our own  experiences and in the course of countless earthly  sojourns, become  ever more familiar with the characteristics and  qualities of every  sign, the negative as well as the positive ones.  Through this our  spirit and soul builds itself an earthly personality  who slowly grows  in wisdom and understanding of the processes of our  existence. At the  end of numerous lifetimes of taking part in the school  of earthly life  we awaken to our true nature, our oneness with God and  all life.  Eventually we realise that on the inner level none of this was  ever  lost.

Each new journey round the zodiac takes us onto a  somewhat higher level  of experiences. Up, up, up the evolutionary spiral  of life we move,  starting at it lowest point as an earthling who has no  idea that there  are higher dimensions of life and that they are our  true home and that  from there we enter into each new lifetime. That’s  how each one of us  slowly but surely works their way steadily onwards  and upwards, until  earthly life can no longer teach us anything and we  are allowed to  begin our explorations of the higher levels of life. 

By  the way, I do not believe that there is such a thing as a stupid   person, because we are all part of the Divine spirit’s intelligence.   It’s just that in some of us the mind faculties have not yet been   attended to sufficiently. In contrast to this, many are by now aware   that thinking is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation; that   our thoughts of past lifetimes are responsible for creating the   individual and collective reality of our world; and that today’s   thinking and behaviour patterns are bringing our future conditions into   being. Negative thinking all too easily draws us into a downward spiral   of negativity that, with the passing of time, can take us ever deeper   into a vortex of darkness and depression, until find it impossible to   see something pleasant and good in anyone or anything. That’s why the   importance of training our minds to think positively cannot be stressed   too much.

Negative thinking is nothing but a bad habit that can and indeed is  meant to be changed, and nobody can do this for us except we ourselves.  We may have brought such tendencies with us from previous lifetimes into  the present one in the hope of changing them. Well, this is our  opportunity for doing so, let’s not miss it. Wise ones develop positive  thinking into a fine art form. With the help of the spiritual knowledge,  which for some time has been coming our way so generously from the  highest levels of life, this is not as difficult as it once used to be.  The wisdom God and the Angels are providing us with enable us to  recognise the good that is hiding behind anything that happens in  earthly life. 

First  of all everything is always trying to teach us something,  occasionally  it is for us individually and at other times for the whole  of humankind.  But apart from that, and this point is as vital as the  first one  especially in case of difficult and traumatic events, we can  be sure  that they are dealing with the redemption of karmic debts and  restoring  the balance of spiritual bank accounts. Nothing exists in our  world that  does not have its roots in either positive or negative  Karma we  ourselves created in the past, sometimes many lifetimes ago  when we  walked the Earth as our own forebears. Time and time again we  have taken  part in it, without having the slightest idea of what we  were doing to  ourselves and our world. By telling us about this now,  the Universal  Forces are laying to tools for creating the world of our  dreams through  the fine art of positive thinking. 

Focussing on these aspects,  whilst trusting the utter justice of the  Divine laws, trains our minds  to remain positive in any kind of  situation. Changing our thinking  patterns in this manner is a  life-changing and empowering experience. It  puts us in charge of our  character make-up and enables us to actively  and positively influence  the flow not only of our own destiny but that  of our whole world. One  of the almost immediate effects of positive  thinking is that our  outlook on life as a whole becomes brighter. This  makes us more  attractive to those around us. As you can see, it’s well  worth every  small effort to train our mind. Here are a few tips of how  to go about  it:

•    At the start of each new day remind yourself  that you are worthy  of love and of all the good things life has to  offer. In front of a  mirror say to yourself things like: ‘I am a special  and unique being of  light and I deserve the best.’ ‘I love and I am  being loved.’ ‘I am  courageous and strong.’ ‘I know I can cope.’ And so  on and so forth.  Use your creative imagination to make up sentences that  feel right for  you. Doing this may initially seem silly, but it does  work. If you  practise believing in yourself in this manner, after a  while the  accompanying positive feelings begin to rise quite naturally  from  within.

•    However, if you encounter the resistance of  your inner child self  that cannot accept what you are suggesting – as I  frequently do – you  might like to try the following. Stand or sit in a  meditative frame of  mind, hug yourself. Imagine that it is your  vulnerable and inner child  you are hugging, then try to enter into a  dialogue with it. For  example, as if gently musing to yourself, say: ‘Do  you know that you  are a special and unique beloved child of the  Universe and that you  have a right to be here?’ 

When I approach  my inner child in this way, it seems to be more willing  to listen and  accept my suggestions. After all, what I am telling my  child self is the  truth, as I know it now, alas did not when I was a  child. Again, be  creative and experiment. Feel within what you need  right now and set  about finding what works for you. If you develop a  good method of your  own, do not forget to pass it on to others and  please also tell me about  it. 

•    Learn to recognise negative language, yours and that  of others.  Ban all talk of ‘If only. . .’ or ‘I am so stupid’ or ‘I am  fat, ugly  and whatever else’. A friend of mine told me how, when she  wanted to  lose some weight, she observed that when she caught herself  thinking:  ‘I am fat and ugly’, she automatically reached for something  sweet.  However, when she said to herself: ‘I am slim and beautiful’,  there was  no craving for sweet things and she felt taller and enjoyed  better  posture.

•    Cut down on your contacts with negative  thinkers. If you live with  one, spend as little time as possible with  them and look for the  company of those who have a more positive approach  to life.

•    If you cannot avoid meeting people who irritate  and annoy you, it  helps to make a list of their good points before  seeing them. Focussing  on them makes meeting these contacts more  bearable and in due course  may even become enjoyable.

•    As  much as possible avoid the whingers, whiners and moaners of  this world.  People who are constantly saying things like: ‘Isn’t it all  awful!’ and  ‘Look what state our world is in!’ are no longer  appropriate company for  you. They are in a negative mindset and it’s  all too easy to get stuck  in it. In your mind present them with a  packet of whinger biscuits and  then leave them to their own devices. As  aspiring healer and  lightbringer, you owe it to yourself to seek the  company of likeminded  folks with a positive outlook on life. With a bit  of effort and  practice, you will soon be able to see that there is  something good in  everything and everybody, if you but open your inner  eyes and look for  it.

•    Thank all the people in your life who treated you badly,  forgive  them and do not forget to thank them. ‘Why on Earth should I do  that?’ I  hear you ask. Look at them from a different perspective and  you will  be able to recognise that they have been among your best  teachers.  Aren’t they the ones who helped you most of all to become the  one you  are now? Through their behaviour they have shown and still are   demonstrating to you the way you do not wish to be. And that makes them   into the best teachers the great wisdom of life could ever be sending   anyone’s way. Come to think of it, this is a prime example of the art of   positive thinking for you.

•    The more frequently we remind  ourselves of our abilities and  ambitions, the more likely we are to  reach our goals. Therefore, make  lists of them and think about all your  achievements and of the good  things that are coming your way. When  something goes wrong, it is  likely that negative feelings rise into our  consciousness. This is the  way we have been reacting for most of this  lifetime, so we cannot help  it, but we can choose how we respond to  adversity. Take time to feel  your anger, disappointment and/or sadness,  but then resolve that you  wish to learn from the experience. That’s how  something good can come  out of anything that happens.

•    When you are getting up and it’s raining, don’t take one look  outside and spoil your day by groaning: ‘What a miserable day!’ Some  feel that every drop of rain that falls cleanses and purifies, blesses  and heals the Earth. And because thought is the most powerful force in  the whole of Creation and we are one with God, if this is what we think  it really does happen. Bear this in mind and open your window wide. Take  a few deep breaths and savour the purified and cleansed air that’s  greeting you. Listen to the rain, enjoy its sound and affirm that with  every drop of rain that falls upon the Earth everything in her loving  embrace is being cleansed and purified, blessed and healed. If it’s  coming down heavily, rejoice and give thanks to the Highest Forces of  life for providing for all our needs, including this one. We and our  world are in dire need of every bit of the cleansing and healing power  of the waters from the Heavens the Universe sends us. 

Remember that the power of these Forces are infinitely wiser than you  and I are ever likely to be. So, every day make the most of whatever  comes your way. Each one of them is a good one because it is a gift from  them. Rest safely in the knowledge that there really is a sound and  wise reason for everything that happens anywhere in our world and remind  yourself that those who look for the good are sure to find it in  everything.

•    If you can spare the  time, get into some weatherproof clothes and  footwear. Take an umbrella  and go for a walk, ideally where you can be  with trees, so you can feel  and take part in their enjoyment of the  blessing we are receiving from  the Heavens. Splash in some puddles,  like a small child – your inner  child is sure to love this! Listen to  the drumming of the rain on your  umbrella and know that this is music  of a very special kind. Stop every  so often, breathe in and out extra  deeply and through this consciously  take part in Mother Earth’s  purifying process.

•    When the Sun  reappears, notice how everything looks bright, clean  and refreshed. Know  that this is an outer expression of what is  happening inside you and  don’t forget to give thanks and praise to  Father Sun in the sky and  Mother Earth, for they are physical  manifestations of our great and  loving Mother/Father Creator and their  only born Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ. With the help of Its  light all life is brought into  being, nurtured and sustained. 

Open your heart wide and breathe  in Its golden healing light, so it can  flow into you unhindered and  directly from the temple of healing in  the heart of the Sun beyond the  Sun. Feel he love of God flowing from  the Sun into and through you into  Mother Earth and every one of her  kingdoms and how it blesses and heals  every lifeform she holds in her  loving embrace. And at the end of each  day, do not forget to offer  thanks and praise to God and the Angels for  another day of healing and  peace, which with your help it has been for  all life. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Creative Power Of Thought’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought In Spiritual Healing’
•    ‘Present Events On The Earthly Plane’
‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *  
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 27, 2018)

*Do Not Worry About The Future
*​ _*A Message From The Angels
*_​ _*




*_​ •    There is no need for any of you to  worry about the future, your own as well as that of the human race and  your whole world. All life safely is held in and protected by the loving  hands of the Great Father/Mother of all life, whose humble servants we  are. Have no doubt that the Divine Architect’s great plan of life has  always been unfolding as it should and forever will continue to do so.  Each one of you has their allocated space in it and their particular  role to play in the tragic-comedy of earthly life, in which each  individual existence is carefully laid out and planned. We cannot tell  you frequently enough that we are the executors of God’s great plan and  in charge of every small design within it. 

•    The only thing that is required from each one of you is that you  should learn to trust and have faith in the power of God’s love. Today  we have come to draw your attention to the futility of worrying about  what may happen tomorrow. If the things you imagine never come about,  you would have been wasting the precious energies of life’s forces. But  even if imagined things do happen, because your careless thinking has  brought them about, instead of worrying some more, turn to us. We are  with you and at any time of day or night willing to show the way to  those who request our help. All you have to do is invite us into your  life by asking for our assistance with everything you do. Go to bed in  good time and never forget to communicate with us last thing, and get up  early enough to start your day unrushed. 

•    Learn to say: ‘No!’ to projects that won’t fit into your time  schedule. Failing to do so endangers the state of your mental health.  You don’t have to do everything yourself. Delegate tasks to others who  are capable of carrying them out. Simplify your life and get rid of  clutter, bearing in mind that less can often be more. Although at times  one of something may not be enough, two could be too many.

•    Allow sufficient time for doing things and getting to places. Pace  yourself. Spread big changes and difficult projects out over time. Don’t  tackle all hard tasks at once and live one day at a time. 

•    Separate worries from concerns. Whenever you are concerned about  something, consult with the living God within, your intuition, so we can  tell you through it which course of action is best for you at that  moment. Following our instructions will help you let go of uncertainties  and the anxiety that accompanies them. If nothing can be done about a  situation, place it in our hands and quietly attend to the rest of your  life. 

•    If you are in search of peace of mind, learn to live within your  budget and refuse to use credit cards for ordinary purchases. Have  backups like an extra car key in their wallet, an additional house key  that is hidden somewhere safe, some stamps and so forth. Every day do  something that pleases your inner child and carry a good book with you  to read when you have to wait somewhere. Get sufficient rest and eat the  right things that have been prepared with love. Become organised and  make sure that everything has its place.

•    Listening to soothing music while driving lifts your spirit. Every  day make time for meditating and spending time with us. Write down any  ideas and inspirations we give you that are worthwhile keeping. Deal  with small problems straight away. Don’t leave them to fester in your  mind until bedtime. When bigger ones arise, remember that we are with  you always and merely waiting for your call.

•    Make friends with like-minded people who share your spiritual  outlook on life. Keep a folder of your favourite quotes for hope and  encouragement on hand. And remember that the best bridge between despair  and a renewal of hope is often a grateful: ‘Thank you Great Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, for the many blessings that are in my life’.  Every night at bedtime try to think with gratitude of at least one thing  in your life for which you have never given thanks before.

•    Humour and particularly laughing out loud is good for you, so keep  on smiling and laughing. Take your work seriously and whenever you are  in danger of taking yourself too seriously, think: ‘Blessed are those  who can laugh about themselves, for they shall have endless fun!’ 

•    Be kind to those who are unkind to you. For one thing this creates  good Karma for you and for another people who behave in this manner are  likely to need kindness from you most of all. Develop a forgiving  attitude by bearing in mind that most people really are doing the best  they can and that they just don’t know any better as yet. So, keep a  firm hold on your ego. Don’t allow it to run your life for you and spoil  it by creating unnecessary difficult Karmic situations on your behalf. 

•    Talk less and listen more. Keeping your mouth shut tight, refusing  to indulge in careless gossip and confiding only in the right people, in  the right places and at the right times can not only save you endless  amounts of trouble, but also creating karmic obstacles. See the link  ‘Guarding Our Tongues’ at the end.

•    Slow down, you move to fast, just make the moment last – at least  here and there. At regular intervals remind yourself that you are not in  charge of the Universe and that it’s not your task to carry the world  on your shoulders, because that’s God’s work and ours. The only things  you are responsible for is every aspect of your being and especially the  drives and urges of your lower earthly self. Learn to control them  instead of those around you. Refuse to bear grudges, earthly life is too  short for them. You can neither know someone else’s Karma nor the  special lessons they are taking part in during their present lifetime.  You are not responsible for them or the mistakes they make.

•    Make peace with yourself, with the gift of life that has been  entrusted into your care and the One, who created you and once brought  you into being. Because any unresolved issues left behind in one  lifetime, have to be brought into the next one in the hope of finding  resolutions this time round. This task could then turn out to be even  harder to grapple with. Therefore, make every effort to heal all your  relationships and forgive people, no matter what. Forgive anyone who has  ever hurt and wounded you, as this sets both of you free to move on to  lessons of a more elevated nature. And never forget that with the help  and the will of God and us all conditions can be healed and crooked  corners made straight. Call upon us, we shall never get tired of hearing  from you. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘Guarding Our Tongues’
•    ‘Losing And Finding Faith’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​
From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 28, 2018)

*A *_*Christmas Message *__*From The World Of Light
*__*





*_
​Even though we are at the end of August at the moment, it is of such importance for the healing of our world that I would like to share with you the   essence of a News Flash from the White Eagle Lodge at Christmas, which contained a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that was given a long time ago. Bearing in mind  the  ever quickening pace of our race’s spiritual progress since its first appearance, it has been updated to do justice to that which   is happening on the inner and outer level of earthly life now.

‘Two thousand years ago a new legend was given to humankind. Its role   was to act as a messenger for the events that would be taking place in   the Age of Aquarius, which by now are increasingly becoming a reality of   Earth life. From the beginnings of human existence on this plane, in   the days before Christmas and for some time after, the blessings from   the highest levels of life have been pouring more powerfully than at   other times into all aspects of earthly life. With each passing year the   inflow of the Christ energies has become more powerful.

‘And today we have come to lead you in a meditation for this most holy   event. We are here to celebrate with you the Christ-Mass, the birth of   the Christ. The awakening of the Great Light in all hearts is presently   taking place in the realities of Earth life and in ever more of you the   Divine spark of the Universal Christ is stirring from its slumbers.  The  legendary figure of Jesus has been a herald of the coming of the  Great  Light. The story of his life has been but one of the many   interpretations of the myth that have been surrounding this event. Each   one of them was given to your world by us, the wise ones in the world  of  light. Throughout the ages people have been celebrating the coming  of  the Christ in many different ways. 

‘Now imagine in your mind’s eye that the Heavens are opening and the   Holy Mother with the Christ child in her arms enters your inner vision.   What you are seeing is the Great Mother of all life. In her loving arms   she is holding a miniature version of the Great Light, the Sun of all   Suns. Its radiance shines with undiminished force from the Divine child   into the hearts of all human souls on both sides of the veil of   consciousness that to this day separates them.

‘The Virgin Mary of the Jesus legend is a symbolism for the Great Mother   of all Life. Her love and wisdom is the focal point and centre of all   life on the Earth plane as well as anywhere in the whole of the created   world at Christmas, the Christ Mass. Silently observe and breathe in  the  sweetness and kindness of the Mother and worship Her and the gift  she  brings to humankind, Her child. With each passing year it is newly   brought forth to help human hearts and souls to become spiritually   stimulated, so that they open in love and goodwill towards all   lifeforms.

‘The Great Father is part of the Great Mother. He stands behind Her and   puts His arms lovingly around the mother and their child. Sing with the   Angels and worship with the shepherds. Greet and give thanks to the   three kings, for they represent the sages in the world of light, who at   all times are holding your hands to guide and protect you and to keep   you safe. Kneel before your true King and Queen, Lord and Lady, Master   and Mistress, and their only born Son/Daughter of the Great   Father/Mother of all life, on the highest plane of life. 

‘Sagittarius is the sign responsible for the development of humankind’s   superconscious faculties. When the Sun moves through it from 22nd   November to 22nd December in the run-up to Christmas, the Divine seed   that to this day is still slumbering in many human hearts receives a   renewed impetus to come alive and reveal its presence in the realities   of Earth life. On the day of the Solstice, 22nd December, the Sun moves   into Capricorn, the densest Earth sign of them all. It is also the sign   in which the highest aspirations can be fulfilled and achievements   brought about in earthly life. The energies of this sign bring the   sacred fire of the Divine down onto the Earth. The goodwill and love   that expresses itself in so many ways reveals that the seed of the   Christ Spirit is indeed stirring in all hearts and souls, and that the   holy infant is being born.

‘And that is whom you too have come to worship. To the wise ones in your   midst, who have woken up to their true nature, the magic of the higher   meaning that lies behind the surface words of the ancient story of the   birth of Christ and the many carols it helped to bring into being  never  fades. Understanding what they have to say, the wise one’s hearts  open  wide to receive the Divine fire of love that flows more strongly  than  usual at this blessed time of the year. Invisible to earthly eyes,  the  Angels, messengers of the Highest, are standing by as the power,  glory  and light of goodwill shines with increasing force into all life  on the  Earth plane and fills every heart. The crib is the symbol of the  most  humble place on Earth: the human heart. And the light shines from  the  heart of the Divine Mother and the Christ, her Son/Daughter, in  all its  beauty and glory into each and every one of them.

‘Awakened ones do not complain that we are once more telling you the   same old story. They know that we are doing it to remind you of the many   symbolisms that have been hiding behind the words of the Jesus legend   for such a long time. The Divine wisdom and truth they contain is   waiting to sink ever more deeply into the consciousness of each   individual heart and soul and through it your whole world. Being aware   that the spiritual aspect of life is by far the more important one, wise   ones refuse to put earthly concerns first. They prefer to concentrate   on the profound truths the myth contains because they appreciate how   essential they are for their own life and happiness as well as that of   the whole of humankind. 

‘We, your friends and helpers in the world of light, would love to   describe the glory of the Heavenly realms to you, but using earthly   languages this is impossible. And even if we could find the right words   to tell you about the power and glory of the Heavenly hosts, most of  you  would not yet be able to grasp the meaning of what we have to  convey  about the power of the Highest, the Christ Star. In your earthly   existence it can only be perceived by calling upon and practising it  in  your daily lives. It is something that cannot be known with the help  of  words or pictures. It can only be sensed through the feelings of  love  and siblinghood towards each other and your whole world that rise  from  the deepest innermost core of your being. 

‘We would like you to know that many of those who have left their   physical bodies behind are with you in spirit. Those you have loved and   still love and remember are gathered here tonight. May you feel their   presence as well as that of the Angels and Masters, and all other spirit   guides and helpers. All of us together are sending heartfelt greetings   and wishes for each one of you on the other side of the veil of   consciousness. We invite you to join in the feelings of happiness and   gratitude about the gift of life that has been given to us, and our   common fate and destiny. 

‘Know that every human soul, who is endeavouring to grow in saintliness   and inner beauty of spirit, is making a valuable contribution towards   creating a new and ever more peaceful and beautiful world by bringing   God’s Kingdom onto the Earth. The highest potential of all who are   presently participating in earthly life is to evolve into healers and   bringers of God’s light and wisdom. And that, dear Friends, is the way,   the light and the truth for every one of God’s children of the Earth.   Whether you are as yet aware of this or not, each one of you is a child   of the Christ Spirit who forever has its being in the radiance of the   Christ Star.

‘The healing you are seeking is of the spiritual kind, but it can only   be found through the power of your own spiritual aspirations. When your   thoughts and whole being are truly aspiring to the light forces of the   Universal Christ and tuning themselves into them, Its rays can flow  into  your loving heart without any hindrance. This awakens the Christ  seed  and soon you begin to feel how the rays of the Highest light  penetrate  ever deeper and with increasing force into every cell and  atom of your  physical body. 

‘The Christ light is the only power in the whole of Creation that can   reverse the order of all things, make crooked corners straight and bring   healing to all conditions. Under its influence all darkness in human   minds, physical bodies and their indwelling spirit and soul transmutes   itself into light. This is how the Christ Spirit gradually takes   possession of every cell and atom of your physical bodies and controls   your whole being. And that is how miracles are performed.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Ancient Prophecies Fulfilled’
•    ‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’
•    ‘Away In A Manger’

From ‘Our World In Transition’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 1, 2018)

_*Open Letter To The Warmongers Of Our World*_






​This is such a critical time in the  development of our world that it feels right to present this letter from  time to time. The Old Testament’s book of Hosea goes back  to the  eighth century B.C. In 8:7 it sent an early warning note into  the heart  of humankind about the dangers and implications of all  warmongering:  ‘They have sown the wind and they have reaped the  whirlwind. It has no  stalk, nor an ear to yield meal, and if it were to  yield, the strangers  shall eat it.’ This teaching has not just one but  two hidden esoteric  meanings. First it refers to the law of Karma, i.e.  what we send out  into the world must return to us. 

But that is by no means all there is to it. In keeping with the   Universal laws the force of whatever any one of us creates on the Earth   plane through their thought processes and the actions following them   increases and gathers ever more strength and momentum on its way back to   us. This demonstrates that humankind’s most urgent need is taking   charge of our thought processes and learning to control them. Constant   practice alone can help us to become its masters rather than its   servants.

May the orgies of destruction during World War II of places like Berlin,   Leipzig, Chemnitz and Dresden – in particular on February 13 and 15,   1945 – serve as a reminder of how Germany, because it sowed the wind of   war, could not escape the consequences of its actions. Universal  justice  worked through the Allies and ensured that the civilian  population had  to reap the bitter harvest of what our politicians had  sown. The  historian Frederick Taylor wrote about the destruction of  Dresden: ‘It  has an epically tragic quality to it. Dresden was a  wonderfully  beautiful city, a symbol of baroque humanism and all that  was best in  Germany. It also contained much of the worst from Germany  during the  Nazi period. In that sense it is an exemplary tragedy for  the horrors of  twentieth century warfare.’

Let this be a warning to those who to this day are walking on the   warpath. We need to consider that with any event on the Earth plane   there is always more than can be seen by our earthly eyes. The world   around us is a reflection and an outer expression of the inner realities   of life. No matter what happens in the world around us, we do well to   remind ourselves that all manmade and natural disasters that have ever   befallen our world were caused by us. Only then can the Universal   justice of the law of Karma return anything to us. How can we as   individuals counteract this and do our share of restoring the balance of   our world? A great deal could be achieved if those who are reading  this  in their prayers and meditations asked for the radiance of the   Goddess’s wisdom to flow from the Highest Star into the hearts and souls   of the political, business and spiritual leaders of our world, to help   them with their awakening.

Every war our world has ever seen has been proof of the fact that one   fire cannot extinguished by another. All  this can achieve is creating   more of the same. Humankind’s long history of warfare is a clear   demonstration of how the Universal laws saw to it that the destructive   forces of war always did indeed return to us and our world. They did   this with a force that time and again had multiplied. The   destructiveness and callousness of the two World Wars bear witness of   this. During the review of this chapter, at the beginning of September   2013, the warmongers in our midst are again flexing the muscles of their   ever more sophisticated war machinery, rearing to have yet another go.  

Have we, as a race, not learnt anything from the mistakes of the past?  Are the people in charge blind to the spiritual background of our  earthly existence and the Universal laws that govern all life in the  whole of Creation? Or are they merely pretending not to know that we are  responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and actions, sticking  their heads into the sand in ostrich fashion? Independent of whether  their intentions are good or evil, every action causes a reaction, and  every bit of what anyone sends out into our world can do nothing but  return to its sender and that with constantly increasing strength. Love  is the law of life and pretending blindness is an even greater  transgression against this law than mere ignorance.

All spiritual talents the Universe bestows upon each one of us are meant   to be used first for our own healing and subsequently for around us  who  is in need of them. As soon as the Universe grants one of us the  gift  of clear vision, that soul becomes capable of seeing into the  innermost  centre and beginning of all life, and what it is like to at  one with the  Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life. Once this  contact is  made, if only for a brief moment, that soul opens as a  channel through  which God’s creative power and light can flow and act  like a small  spring of clear and life-giving water for all life. 

Every spiritual development has the potential of one day growing into a   mighty flowing river that has its beginnings in the above described   spring in human hearts. Bubbling from the Earth plane and trickling down   the hillside, it grows broader and ever stronger and faster flowing,   until it has become a great river in its own right that constantly pours   itself with all its might into the vast ocean of life. Each one of   these rivers makes a valuable contribution towards sweeping away the   debris of prejudices, false beliefs and superstitions that to this day   clutter the consciousness of our world, as described in the eleventh   labour of Hercules.

O Great Father/Mother of all life, please grant us the gift of Your   wisdom and help us find ever better ways of dealing with crises like the   present one in Syria. Hand in hand with the Angels and You, we lift  all  warmongering tendencies that to this day dwell in human hearts and  the  energies they create into the temple of healing in the heart of the   Christ Star. With Your will and in accordance with Your wishes, may  they  be uplifted and transmuted into blessing and healing energies for  all  life, so that peace and harmony may be restored in the heart and  mind of  humankind and our whole world, at last. In the name of love we  ask  this. Amen
May the Angels of Healing and Peace be with us and our world, to protect, guide and show us the way, now and forever.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Sowing The Wind’
•    ‘The Labours Of Hercules’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *






​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 13, 2018)

_*Absent Or Distant Healing
*_






​It  is a well known fact that God moves and works in mysterious ways. That  is why it is hardly surprising that healing can take many forms and that  it may come to people in many different ways. It can be found through  the laying on of hands or through the written or spoken word. Another  highly effective and powerful tool against the suffering in our world is  absent or distant healing.

To me,  there are various sure signs that God and the Angels are at work, but  the most helpful item of equipment in any healing process is a positive  frame of mind that supports the sufferer in facing and tackling their  ordeal with ever renewing strength. When this gift arrives, such people  quite magically know – sometimes very suddenly – that somehow they are  going to get well again and that, no matter what happens to them, they  will always be safe. Another indication can be the making of useful  contacts and the arrival of long awaited appointments with people who  can assist in the recovery process.

Through  my personal contacts as well as the Internet, I have received  sufficient evidence that after sending healing to people, sometimes for  prolonged periods, such things really happen. What better reward, if you  wanted one, could there be for a healer than learning about it, in some  cases after many months or even years later? If one hears anything at  all, that is. I have observed such manifestations too many times to  accept that they were nothing but coincidences. I don’t believe in  coincidences, as Marlo Morgan writes in ‘Mutant Message Down Under’:  ‘Everything in the Universe has a purpose. There are no misfits, freaks  or accidents. There are only things we don’t understand.’

But,  like all help from ‘above’, healing has to be asked for. It always  comes when someone somewhere prays for it, regardless of who the person  at either end of the prayer is. Wherever the attention of God and the  Angels is drawn to a soul’s suffering, healing miracles take place,  though this may show itself in many different and magical ways. Some  seem to think that absent or distant healing has to be personally  requested by the suffering one or that at least that person has to  acquiesce.

I find it acceptable to  pray on behalf of sufferers who are unable to do so for themselves,  either through ignorance or incapacity, by someone who appreciates them  sufficiently. Prayers are a potent force and we need to be careful what  we pray for, because all our prayers are heard and replied to. And I  know from first hand experience that it does not make one bit of  difference whether someone prayed for healing themselves or whether a  person requested it on their behalf.

This  does not surprise me. After all, each one of us is a child of God and –  awake to our true reality or not – we are all on the same pathway and  here for the same reason. There is no difference between any of us; we  are all equal and loved with the same strength; and on some level of  their being everybody requires healing. None of us has any true power,  but when we unselfishly seek to work with the Universal healing energy  with love in our heart and with total disregard for the outcome, God and  the Angels can use us as channels and work through us. As God’s  messengers, the Angels’ energy is pure love and that is a gift that  comes to everybody free of charge and can be tapped into by anyone,  irrespective of their spiritual beliefs.

It  is through difficulties, hardships and suffering that the human soul  finds its way back to God. Some are guided to it through their healing  experiences. Being aware that this is so, who would anyone be to deny  others the help they so clearly need, yet are unable to ask for because  they are unaware of their own soul needs and of the fact whenever help  is wanted, it has to be asked for?  That is why whenever the Universe  brings a person’s needs to my attention, I do not hesitate to put their  name and location, if known, on my healing list. As, I hope, a true  child of the Aquarian Age, I refuse to be bound by the restrictions of  all religious organisations, no matter how well intentioned they may be  and on whose teachings they are founded. Upon hearing or reading  something that makes no sense to me, I listen to and follow my heart,  safe in the knowledge that my inner teacher’s guidance can be trusted in  all things.

As far as absent or  distant healing is concerned, wherever groups of people come together to  send healing, for example to the leaders of our world or for Mother  Earth, they are doing so in the hope that their prayers will be  answered.  Indeed they will be, notwithstanding the fact that none of  those at the receiving end ever asked for anyone’s intercession. And how  do we perceive that there is a need somewhere? Because our inner or  Highest Self guides us into offering ourselves to act as channels  through which the Universal healing energies can flow. Whenever I see or  hear of any person’s suffering, as a purely instinctive reaction I want  to reach out and bring help of some kind. And it is good to know that  as healers, we can make a difference, in spite of the fact that we may  never get to see any of the results of the work we are doing.

Finally,  if you feel drained and exhausted after sending healing to someone,  there is something wrong. When occupied with any kind of healing work, we are  not to do so with our own energies. We are meant to call upon and attune  ourselves to the White healing energies of the highest Star, the Christ  Light, and thus become one of Its channels on the Earth plane. Each  time this happens, Its energies mingle with our own and over time the  two together grow ever stronger and more powerful.

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​ 
​ * * *​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 22, 2018)

_*World Healing Prayer*_

_*



*_

All glory, honour and praise be to You, 
O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life
And the Angels around Your throne.
We bless the Christ Spirit, Your only born Son/Daughter,
The golden light of the Heavens, who is 
The Sun of all Suns, Star of all Stars and Light of all Lights.
Through Him/Her all lifeforms come into being 
And are constantly nurtured and cared for.

You are the Source of all life, 
Love and wisdom, knowledge and truth,
You are the Great Teacher of all worlds and beings,
Promised of old and who, through waking up 
In ever more human hearts and souls,
Is at last in flesh appearing. 
From within the core of everyone’s own being
Guide and protect us,
Show us the way of all things and 
Fill us, our whole world and all other realms
With the blessing and healing power of 
Your eternal wisdom and truth
That cannot be destroyed by anything.

Thank you for allowing us to know that
Every human being contains a tiny spark of You
That wakes from its slumber in our hearts,
When our time has come for aligning our energies 
With those of the sacred Fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun,
And we once more become consciously aware 
Of our oneness with You.

That’s how, in the fullness of time,
Each spark in its own right evolves into 
A blazing flame of love and light, wisdom and truth.
Hand in hand with You and the Angels 
This fire burns away 
The dross of all darkness and fear
That exists in the consciousness of humankind.
Each flame is capable of absorbing ever more of 
The dark clouds of ignorance, false beliefs and prejudices, 
Its own and other people’s, 
That to this day abound in us and our world.

May the radiance of Your Divine illumination
Flow ever more strongly into each one of us 
And through us into our whole world.
May the dark destructive energies 
Of war, terrorism and crime
Be absorbed into Your Light,
To be uplifted and transmuted into
Blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all life
That are flowing into the farthest and remotest corners of Creation, 
In accordance with Your will and wishes.

In the name of love we ask these things from You 
On behalf of Mother Earth and all her Kingdoms,
As well as every other part of Creation,
For You are the Kingdom and the Power and the Glory.
We worship You, we give You thanks,
We praise You for Your Glory.
And so it shall be, forever and evermore.

Amen

From ‘Healers And Healing’


* * *​​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 25, 2018)

_*Universal Guidance From The Environment *_

_*Ask The Beasts And They Shall Teach You*_

_*





*_
‘_For you shall be in league with the stones of the field;
And the wild beasts shall surrender [their wisdom] to you.’
Job 5:23_
_‘But ask now the beasts and they shall teach you;
And the fowls of the air and they shall tell you;
Or speak to the Earth and it shall teach you;
And the fishes of the sea shall declare to you.’

Job 12: 7-8
_
​The world around us is an outer  manifestation of the inner life of our race, individually and  collectively. It acts like a mirror that constantly reflects its state  back to us. Subtly and in many different ways, the Universe has always  been trying to guide us and teach us by showing us better ways of living  harmoniously with each other and our world. Martin Luther, the Father  of the Reformation in Germany who, for the first time in its history,  made the Bible accessible to lay people by translating it into German,  observed: ‘Study the animal world and you will understand human  behaviour much better.’ The same applies to all other parts of the world  around us. Much new understanding can be found through observing the  environment and intuitively interpreting what kind of messages it may  contain.

Take for example the trees and observe how their branches reach ever  higher upwards into the sky and their roots work their way deeper and  deeper into the Earth, in search of nourishment and water. They are  doing so with such force that they are capable of growing through and  breaking up stones. Our developing inner roots can and need to do the  same. Like the trees, we are bridges between Heaven and Earth and are in  this life to behave like them, the way Richard St. Barbe Baker  describes in his book ‘Green Glory’: ‘The Earth itself is a child of the  Sun and its tree children are ever striving to get nearer their distant  father.’ 

For a very long time the Bible has been trying to draw our attention to  the fact that, if we but open our inner eyes and ears and pay attention  to our environment, God’s human children of the Earth can receive  guidance and participate in her great wisdom. Becoming aware of our  oneness with all life, we realise that we are indeed in league with the  stones of the field and that, when we approach the wild beasts with love  in our hearts, they eventually are willing to not to exactly surrender  to us, but to tolerate us and live in harmony with us. Through watching  them much can be learnt about the loving care and wisdom of the Goddess,  the Great Mother of all life and the feminine wisdom aspect of the  Divine Trinity. With the help of the animals we can find a better  perception of how life works on all its levels. By taking a closer look  at the animal kingdom and letting the behaviour of the beasts speak to  us it is possible to become more familiar with the drives and  motivations of our own inner self. 

The flying creatures mean to teach us about the human spirit. Like them,  we have the ability to fly. Yet, this doesn’t happen effortlessly. It  is a learning curve like any other with all its inherent trials and  errors. Watch any young bird family. You don’t have to look for anything  exotic. A family of house sparrows will serve our purpose perfectly.  Observe how difficult it is for the young ones to take to their wings  and to go in search of nourishment. But, when they finally take off and  soar through the air, they remind us that our spirit can fly, too, and  that in truth it is as free as they are, in fact more so! 

The fishes of the sea are symbols for the creative ideas that are  floating in great abundance in the vast ocean of life. When one pays  attention to them, they are only too willing to declare themselves to us  and help us gain a better understanding of our true nature and high and  holy destiny. The behaviour of the beasts reveals that what they have  within is also in us and many of their habits are also ours. The whole  of humankind stands to gain a great deal from paying attention to the  beliefs held by the Earth and Nature attuned traditions of people like  the Native Americans and Australians. They have always echoed and been  in harmony with the ancient teachings the Angels gave to our world down  the ages.

From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’
​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 26, 2018)

_*Seeing God In Everything
*_
​ _*



*_ 

When we recognise that God is in everything
And therefore in us, 
We see the Divine in a grain of sand and every flower
As an outer manifestation of the inner Heavenly realms.
God’s great plan of life then reveals itself
In everything that is and this lays the key to
Infinity into the palms of everyone’s own hands.
One becomes aware that every moment
Of our human existence is part of Eternity.

William Blake
Edited by Aquarius

Please follow the link below to take a look at God in:

‘The Animal World Of Feelings’

 From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 27, 2018)

_*Animal Teachers
*_





​ Since time immemorial animals have been  humankind’s spiritual companions. The earliest indications of the  significance of the human-animal relationship can be found in the twenty  thousand year old cave wall paintings of the Cro-Magnon people. In many  if not in most cultures, animals have served a variety of spiritual  functions. They have been linked with supernatural forces, acting as  guardians and shamans and appearing in images of our true home, the  world of spirit. They have even been worshipped as agents of Gods and  Goddesses sent to our world by the Highest. Many ancient creation myths  depict God with a dog. Although these stories do not explain the  existence of the dog, the primeval people revealed their intense  attachment to their animal companions through the belief that dogs  existed from the beginning, like God.

That animals touch us in a deep inner place is by no means a new  discovery. It is a phenomenon that pervades the history of all  human-animal connections. Somehow we have always felt that we could  benefit spiritually from our relationships with animals, because they  offer us something fundamental and that is an unspoilt sense of the joy  and wonder of creation. Witnessing how animals feel much more intensely  and purely than we are capable of doing, we may yearn to express  ourselves with their abandon and integrity. 

Animals reveal to us the characteristics we can only glimpse in  ourselves, but nonetheless form the core of our true inner self. The  structure and organisation of their societies, as well as their  behaviour patterns can tell us a great deal about the instinctive  reactions of our lower earthly animal nature. It is possible to sense  through our relationships with animals how we can recover that which is  true within us. Through this a better understanding of the spiritual  direction of our own life can be found. Most importantly, animals teach  us about love. How to love, how to enjoy being loved, how loving itself  is an activity that generates more love and the way it radiates out and  encompasses an ever larger circle of others. 

Animals share their whole being and their abundance with us and invite  us to do the same. They teach us the language of the spirit. Through our  contact with them we can learn to overcome the limits imposed by our  individuality and the notion that human beings are all different from  each other. They can help us reach beyond the walls we have erected  between the mundane and the sacred, and stretch ourselves to discover  new frontiers of consciousness. Although animals cannot speak to us in  human languages, they can and do communicate with us in ways that do not  require words. They show us how words often are not even helpful and  can get in the way of understanding.

To paraphrase Mahatma Gandhi, I believe that the evolutionary level of  any person and nation, as well as of our whole world, reveals itself in  the way we treat our animals, not merely those we keep as beloved pets,  like cats, dogs and horses, but all of them – loving them sufficiently  to refuse eating them. 
Recommended Viewing:
•   ‘Mother Polar Bear And Cubs’

​ When one considers the size, power and  might of this magnificent creature, isn’t it all the more astonishing  with what patience and tenderness, love and kindness she takes care of  her offspring? A mother bear is at all times prepared to defend them, if  need be with her own life. Could there be a finer manifestation and  worthier demonstration of the meaning of love anywhere? 
From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 28, 2018)

_*The Christmas Mouse
*_
_*



*_​
As an illustration of how animal guidance can and does work in real life, I would like to share something from my own experiences with you. Probably the most valuable lesson I was ever taught throughout my whole life was given to my by the Christmas mouse when, some years ago, we had rented a place in Ireland that was infested with mice. These creatures seemed to be tamer than the pet mice our children had when they were small. They didn’t scarper when they heard or saw us, but just walked away. 

As there was no peaceful way of getting rid of them, we decided to move on. One of the mice seemed to be particular audacious, some kind of a leader, if there is such a thing among mice. When there were only a few days left until our move, I appointed that mouse to be our Christmas Mouse. The next days was St. Nicholas day, so I cut a small wedge of cheese and chopped it into smaller portions. I left them in a pile by the side of our kitchen bin and wished the creature Happy Christmas and went for a walk. 

Upon my return every bit of the cheese had gone. My theory was that, if we feed this mouse, instead of trying to catch it, maybe it will go to sleep in one corner and not rummage through our cupboards, leaving most unhygienic droppings every¬ where. One can but try! Oh wonder, by the look of things it appeared that my method succeeded. The next day at lunchtime I spotted our mouse in the kitchen. I had fed it with some home-baked soda bread, which it obviously enjoyed because every scrap had gone within a very short space of time. Not wishing to leave our mouse wanting in any way, I offered it a small slice of best cheddar, chopped up into the most handsome morsels. As by late afternoon the cheese was still in the place where I put it, I hoped that mousey was fast a-snooze in a corner somewhere. The next morning, fully expecting that all cheese would have disappeared, I found to my amazement that it had not! Some of it was still there. The mouse had taken what it needed and left the rest for those who came after it. 

How much the animal kingdom can teach us! Even this tiny mouse with its modest requirements, taking only what it really needed and leaving anything it did not want for someone else to find and enjoy. One cannot help wondering how many human beings would do that, if they found themselves in such reduced circumstances. To me, the encounter with the mouse encapsulated the whole story of our problems on the Earth plane. Amazing how the mouse’s behaviour clearly showed the solution for the entire conundrum.

When the human race at last has reached the degree of maturity displayed by this diminutive creature, all our problems will disappear very quickly and in a most natural way. That is the way it is going to happen in the Age of Aquarius, the age of plenty for all. We shall all do our share of bringing it about. Why are we so greedy and why do we have so little trust in the fact that all our needs are always being provided for? What an excellent example of teaching by good example! That’s what the Christmas mouse did for me.

What does animal speak of the Native American tradition have to say about mouse? It scurries about and pays close attention to the little things in life that we often miss. Mouse scrutinises everything to see whether it’s worth a nibble. To us this is a reminder that it is essential to attend to the small details of our lives. Mouse shows up the importance of analysing situations before acting and the necessity for balancing our hearts with our minds and for not losing sight of the bigger picture, because otherwise trouble may ensue. 

The ‘Animal Cards – the Discovery of Power through the Ways of Animals’ and the accompanying book by Jamie Sams and David Carson – an excellent set, highly recommended – had this loud and clear message for me: ‘Mouse medicine is telling you to scrutinise. Look at yourself and others carefully. Maybe that big hunk of cheese is sitting on a trigger that will spring a deadly trap. Maybe the cat is in the pantry waiting for you. Maybe someone to whom you have delegated authority, such as a doctor, lawyer or even a plumber, is not doing the job faithfully The message is to see what is right before your eyes and to take action accordingly.’ As I found out much later, every bit of this guidance from the Universe, at that particular time, was spot on!

From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

​
* * *​




​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 29, 2018)

_*The Bear As Animal Totem
*_
_*




*_
​Some  years ago, there were weeks and months when images, special  presentations and videos of different kinds of bears were arriving in my  inbox. They kept on coming with such frequency that it eventually  dawned on me that they contained some kind of a message from the  Universe for me. But what could it be? Here is what the ‘Animal Cards’  told me:

‘The strength of bear medicine is the power of  introspection. It lies in the West on the great medicine wheel of life.  Bear seeks honey, or the sweetness of truth, within the hollow of an old  tree. In the winter, when the Ice Queen reigns and the face of death is  upon the Earth, bear enters the womb-cave to hibernate, to digest the  year’s experience. It is said that our goals reside in the West also. To  accomplish the goals and dreams that we carry, the art of introspection  is necessary.

‘Reclaim the power of knowing. Find joy in the  silence and richness of the mother’s womb. Allow the thoughts of  confusion to be laid to rest, as clarity emerges from the West,  nurturing your dreams as the Earth Mother nourishes us all… Only through  being your own advisor can you attain your true goals. Anything less  than the doing of that which gives you the most joy is denial. To  achieve [true] happiness you must know yourself. To know yourself is to  know your body, your mind and your spirit. Use your strengths to  overcome your weaknesses and that both are necessary in your evolution.’  End of the extract from Animal Cards.

There  comes a time in every life when many of the things and relationships  that once mattered a great deal have outgrown their usefulness and are  therefore ready to go from us. My astrological progressions reveal that,  for me, one of those times has come. I am reaching the end of a large  cycle of experiences that lasted roughly thirty years, which has taken  me through the whole gamut of the special lessons provided by each one  of the signs of the zodiac. Because my energy levels will gradually  decrease more and more, the next two and a half years are going to  present me with a kind of prolonged hibernation. Struggling against the  stream of energies from the Universe is never advisable. It is  preferable to go with the flow of our lives and to allow the things that  are ready for it to die a natural death, when the time for doing so has  come for them.

The deeper one moves  into this progression the more intensely one become aware of how,  through steadily lowering our energy levels, the Universe invites us to  retreat a bit more than usual from the hustle and bustle of life. One  begins to feel a steadily increasing need to create a space and find  more time for going within. As one doesn’t have much choice in the  matter, wise ones do not try to force any issues. They stop rushing  around and constantly doing things. Listening to their inner guidance  they discover that quiet and peaceful pastimes, inner reflections and  meditations go particularly well at this time and may become more  enjoyable than ever before. For artistically creative people this can be  a wonderfully inspiring time, so they take full advantage of it. Aware  that at the end of this period a complete rebirth will be waiting for  me, I look forward to finding out what surprises the Universe may then  have in store for me.
 From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

​* * *​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 30, 2018)

*The Wolf As Animal Totem

*




​ Wolf is the teacher, pioneer and  wayfinder who brings the new concepts and ideas s/he has learnt  elsewhere to the clan and all others who are in need of a steady inflow  of some fresh medicine in the form of wisdom and truth. Wolves have a  great sense of family within their pack, but at the same time they also  possess a highly developed individualistic streak. They share these  characteristics with the human race. We too have the ability of being an  integral and well functioning part of society, whilst nurturing our own  hopes, dreams and ideas for the future of the great family of humankind  and our whole world, as well as for ourselves.

To understand wolf, one has to get to know this animal’s heart and  intentions. This takes time because throughout the ages the wolf has had  to endure many false ideas about its true nature. Not at all in keeping  with the picture of ferocity or terror that is usually painted, wolf is  a creature with a high sense of loyalty and strength. Another  misconception is that of the lone wolf, because in truth the wolf is a  very sociable creature who is friendly and gregarious with all members  of its family.

Wolves are excellent communicators. By using touch, body movements, eye  contact and complex vocal expressions, they are good at making their  point of view known. If wolf is your animal totem, you share this gift  and are good at expressing yourself vocally and physically. You are  naturally eloquent in speech and probably also have a knack for creative  writing.

Wolves are intelligent, cunning, communicative, friendly, loyal,  generous and compassionate. The wolf totem symbol belongs to those who  truly understand the depth of passion for life of this noble creature.  Wolf represents deep faith, a profound understanding of life’s wisdom,  sound intellect and the capability of developing and using one’s own  strategies with regard to all aspects of life.

In Roman mythology wolf appeared together with the founders of Rome, the  foundling twins Romulus and Remus, who were raised and suckled by a  she-wolf. In the Norse tales wolf was a symbol for victory when ridden  by Odin and the Valkyries on the battlefield. In the Celtic tradition  wolf was a source of lunar power. The wolf hunts down the Sun and  devours it at each dusk, so that the power of the Moon can rise once  more. In Asia a wolf guarded the doors to the celestial realms. And a  wolf is believed to have been one of Genghis Khan’s ancestors.

When wolf beckons to come as an animal totem into our life, the time may have come to reflect on whether: 

•    A teacher of a different kind or another branch of education altogether.
•    Are we a true friend and are our friends true to us?
•    Do we get our ideas across to others clearly enough?
•    Are we loyal to ourselves and true to our real nature?
•    Do we need to think of strategies and plans to achieve our goals?
•    Spend more quality time with ourselves, our friends and family.

Wise ones who familiarise themselves with wolf are usually astonished at  how much knowledge this creature is waiting to share with humankind.  When you follow the link below and watch the video below, you can see  for yourself how the presence of packs of wolves, who were re-introduced  into the American Yellowstone Park Nature Reserve, was capable of  changing the flow of a river. In a similar manner a good teacher can  help us to alter the course of our own life and beneficially influence  our evolutionary pathway by helping us to find a better understanding of  the purpose of our existence on the Earth plane and the role we are  meant to play.

Since time immemorial wolves have been howling to the Moon, a symbol of  the Great Mother of all life, the wisdom and love aspect of the Divine.  And it is no coincidence now that the Mother is returning into  humankind’s consciousness, that in the nature reserves in many parts of  our world wolves are being reintroduced. Once again their plaintive  ululations are rising to the Moon and soaring into the Heavens, the  highest levels of life, to ask for compassion and forgiveness for our  race’s erring ways. Wolf prays that the Mother’s wisdom and love should  re-awaken in every heart and soul and appear to us as the long-promised  new world teacher, healer and comforter, who knows the way of all things  and will never leave us. 

Wolves were hunted and pursued to the brink of extinction during the  patriarchy, an outer manifestation of how the wisdom and truth of the  feminine almost vanished from our world, as nearly all its teachers had  been suppressed and eradicated because of the greed and  short-sightedness of this system. Now that the Age of Aquarius is with  us and with it the wisdom of the feminine is returning to our world, it  is not perchance that wolves are quietly re-entering into humankind’s  field of vision. They are bringing us teachers, pioneers and wayfinders  who convey  new concepts and ideas to all those who are in need of  healing through a renewed understanding of God’s sacred wisdom and  truth. And that’s exactly what’s happening in our world, as ever more of  us are learning to listen to their inner guidance, the wise one within,  whose instructions they are happy to follow. 
Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Wolf’

    From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

* * *
​


----------



## Guard Dog (Sep 30, 2018)

From my back yard:

 

The owl was sitting on that limb less than 10 feet away. The deer was just the other side of my back fence, and walked up and sniffed my hand after the picture was taken.
Those are wild turkeys in my side yard and driveway. They're frequent visitors.
The fence lizards I all but turn into pets. I've had individual ones grow up, grow old, then disappear eventually, probably due to dying. They would come down the tree at my front porch every time I came out, for their entire lives. I always missed them during the winter.

I'm afraid I don't have pics of the coyotes, or the huge, 18 inch tall Piliated Woodpecker... Or the falcons that nest in the tree out front. Never a camera in hand when they put in an appearance. Same for the large Black Racers, and Eastern Pine snakes.


G.D.


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 1, 2018)

_*The Swallow As Animal Totem
*_
​ _*Part One
*_
​ _*




*_
​ When one fine day swallows attract our  special attention, the world of spirit through them may wish to provide  us with some additional guidance we require at that particular time.  Swallows can teach us a great deal, for example the power of  objectivity, community fellowship and communications in group  environments. Discernment and proper actions to avoid threats with  tenacity, style and class can be learnt from them. They encourage us to  think quickly, react appropriately and use the power of thought to  manifest our ideals. Our own nesting instincts awaken, so that our inner  guidance can show us how to create something from nothing. Our own  innate ingenuity, determination and skills will provide us what we need  to succeed. 

Swallows are masters of the air and show us how to move with utmost  grace, agility and style. Their appearance in our life asks us whether  we are moving with the flow of our thoughts and ideals and whether we  are working sufficiently in cooperation with others. They show us how  love and communication when they are paired with trust can achieve most.  When swallows capture our special attention in some way, the time may  have come for renewing the environment around us and riding the  favourable air currents and tailwinds to stay above anything that comes  our way.
 
 From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

​* * *​ 


​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 2, 2018)

_*The Swallow As Animal Totem
*_
​ _*Part Two
*_
_*




*_​ In times gone by the swallow could  represent either as a sign of good or bad fortune. It was regarded as a  noble creature that has a rich and colourful history behind it. Swallow  was a symbol of love and faith, hope and honour and many other  favourable attributes. For sailors it represented a symbol of loyalty  and good fortune that connected them with the principles  of honour,  friendship and family. The swallow is one of the rare creatures that  places great value on these things and we do well to apply them as  guidelines to our life. 

What characterises swallows most is their instinct for partnership.  Throughout their whole lifespan they have only one mate. If our  attention is drawn to the swallow somehow, it happens to remind us to  take a closer look at how we are dealing with our relationships. Our  spirit guides are calling us to look at the things we have done with our  partners lately. Have we complimented them on what they are doing and  did we do things for them to make their life easier and more enjoyable?  Not because they asked us but because that’s what we wanted to do. What  is our general attitude towards them? Have we gone wrong somewhere and  maybe are inflicting pain and suffering on them? 

In the Celtic tradition the swallow is a symbol for a change in the  gender roles. The male builds the nest and then through its singing has  to woo a mate. This may be worth considering if for us the time has come  to let go of the roles and stereotypes that society for such a long  time placed upon us.

The swallow also stands for a loyal and faithful kind of love. They are  good examples of enduring faithfulness and love to one’s spouse, because  they are monogamous and only choose one mate for their whole lifetime .  That’s the only one with whom they ever mate. Because they return to  their homes each year, it is believed that a man with a tattoo of the  swallow can be expected to always return to his family. Since swallows  never fly very far from their nesting place, the sight of them brings  good tidings of homecoming to sailors because land is near. These birds  are also believed to carry the spirits of sailors who have died at sea,  to their home in the spirit world.

In the days of yore the swallow was thought to be connected with the  Gods and the souls of those who passed into our other world. In Greek  and Roman mythology some of the Gods and Goddesses could transform  themselves into swallows. Mothers of children who have died revered the  swallow as the bird that carried the soul of their little ones into the  world of light. That’s why killing one these birds was frowned upon. 

Most of the tattoos containing the image of the swallow were created  after the form of the blue European barn swallow with its long forked  tail. They build their nests out of mud and that represents a symbol of  the freedom of wide open skies and eternal happiness.

Swallow comes to our attention as a spirit guide when the time has come for:

•    Being more vocal about our feelings, especially those of love.
•    Analysing the things we have done and are presently doing to our loved ones.
•    Accepting changes that enrich the love in our relationships.

And it’s a good idea to call on swallow as a spirit guide when:

•    We need to express our feelings toward the one we love.
•    Examining what we are doing to our partners and have more time for them.
•    Restoring the love that once drew us together.
•    Transforming all relationships into more loving ones.
•    Learning to trust the basic goodness of all relationships in our life. 
From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 3, 2018)

_*The Flight Of The Geese*_

_*



*_

_I hear the low wind wash the softening snow,
The low tide loiter down the shore. The night
Full filled with April forecast, hath no light.
The salt wave on the sedge-flat pulses slow.
Through the hid furrows lisp in murmurous flow
The thaw’s shy ministers; and hark! The height
Of heaven grows weird and loud with unseen flight
Of strong hosts prophesying as they go!_
_High through the drenched and hollow night their wings
Beat northward hard on winter’s trail. The sound
Of their confused and solemn noises, borne
Athwart the dark to their long Arctic morn,
Comes with a sanction and an awe profound,
A boding of unknown, foreshadowed things._

_Roberts, Charles G. D. 1860-1943_
​
One of Mother Earth’s most wondrous and profound spectacles is surely a skein of loudly honking wild geese flying overhead in one of their precision formations. The sight of wild untamed creatures behaving in such orderly and disciplined fashion seems to have fascinated those watching below for a very long time. Who taught them or rather tells the creatures to do this? Their instinct! Yes, but what is that? It’s their inner guidance that is part of the wisdom of the Great Mother of all life, as it expresses itself through the geese. Each time the moment for this has come, it takes care of their safe arrival and guides them to distant shores, where feeding and breeding is possible for them, when condition are no longer suitable for doing so in their usual summer habitat. 

As studying the behaviour of wild geese is of particular relevance for our family relationships, we shall scrutinise it, especially with regard to the underlying purpose of their wonderful flying formation displays. As each one flaps its wings, it creates an uplift for the birds that follows. By flying in a V configuration, the whole flock adds seventy-one percent greater flying range than if each bird flew alone. Applied to us, this means if we share a common direction and sense a community we can get where we are going quicker and easier because are then travelling on the thrust of one another. 

Geese and some other species of birds migrate in distinctive ‘V’ or ‘U’ formations or in lines. This is because by taking advantage of the wing tip vortex of the bird in front, each bird can save energy by reducing drag. The energy savings in flight can be as much as fifty percent. When a goose falls out of formation, it suddenly feels the drag and resistance of flying alone. It quickly moves back into formation to take advantage of the lifting power of the bird in front of it. Applied to us, this means that when we have as much sense as a goose we stay in formation with those headed where we want to go. We are willing to accept their help and give our help to others.

When the lead goose tires, it rotates back into the formation and another goose flies to the point position. Contrary to popular opinion, the lead bird of the V formation is not always an adult male; rather, the geese shift their relative positions frequently during the flight. This can teach us that it pays to take turns doing the hard tasks and sharing leadership. As with geese, people are interdependent on each others skills, capabilities and unique arrangements of gifts, talents or resources.

The geese make loud honking noises, called contact calls, to help them stay together. This can also be interpreted as meaning that the ones behind are encouraging those up front to keep up their speed. We need to make sure the noises we make encourage those who are walking up front. Research has shown that where there is encouragement, better production results are achieved. 

When a goose gets sick, wounded or shot down, two geese drop out of formation and follow it down to help and protect it. They stay with it until it dies or is able to fly again. Then they launch out with another formation or catch up with the flock. Families of geese do not break up after the breeding season, but form strong family units that migrate and winter together until they return to their breeding ground. Geese families fly together and are very closely knit. If one drops out, the others family member follow and stay with the injured goose. Should this be possible, they will later re-form their own formation or they will join another formation when the injured goose gets well or dies. Those of us who are as wise as the geese stand by each other in difficult times, as well as when we are strong.​
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *​​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 4, 2018)

_*The Message Of The Birds 
*_
​ 





​ Birds are the representatives of the Air  element, the realm of thought and intellectual activities. They bring  us the message that our spirit is free and that in thought we can indeed  fly with any of the winged creatures wherever we please. On the wings  of thought our spirit can lift itself above life on the Earth plane and  gain glimpses into the higher and highest levels of existence. It is  therefore by no means unrealistic to send our love and good wishes into  the farthest and remotest corners of the Universe. They are sure to be  received there, for thoughts are living things. 

In the right hands, i.e. God’s, thoughts can and do create and destroy  whole worlds and everything within them. As godlike creatures and young  Gods in the making we too shall be capable of this, in the fullness of  time. Meanwhile, we have been placed on the Earth so that we may learn  how to master and take good care of our thought processes. It is up to  each one of us individually to ensure that nothing harmful and unwanted  for ourselves as well as our world is created by our thinking patterns.

As animal totems birds can assist us with acquiring higher knowledge.  Air being the most ethereal of elements, the creatures inhabiting it are  sent to help us find a new understanding of the hidden aspects of life  that would otherwise remain invisible and hidden from our view. Closest  to the Heavens, birds are our best allies when it comes to transmitting  our hopes and aspirations to the Angels on the highest levels of  existence. Birds represent physical and mental strength and sovereignty.  Very important traits, particularly during times of transition in our  lives and when it is necessary to get used to new surroundings. 

I do not believe that any bird possesses some kind of power of its own.  But all of them act as messengers from the world of light. Naturally,  this does not mean anything to people who are as yet unaware of the  existence of other dimensions of life, where wise ones are busy helping  and guiding those on the Earth plane. For those who have woken up to the  presence of such levels of life, whenever birds catch their special  attention, they know that the creatures are sent to encourage and  strengthen us. They appear to boost our confidence and remind us that  the highest powers are forever with us and watching over us, guiding and  protecting every moment of our lives. Birds are good omens and their  appearance is always some kind of a positive signal from the Highest. It  is for us to decipher what it may mean.

On the mighty wings of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of  all life – one of whose symbols is a white eagle –, and hand in hand  with the Angels it is our task, as aspiring healers and lightworkers, to  lift our whole world high above the astral plane into the temple of  healing in the heartmind of God, so that all its life and lifeforms may  be cleansed and purified, blessed and healed.
 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 5, 2018)

_*The Flight Of The Starlings
*_
​ 





​ One of the most spectacular sights on   our planet is the swarming of the starlings, also known as murmurations.   Starlings have strong feet, their flight is powerful and direct. They   are very gregarious creatures with diverse and complex vocalizations.   Some of them have been known to embed sounds from their surroundings   into their own calls, including car alarms and human speech patterns.   The starlings can recognise particular individuals by their calls and   are currently the subject of research into the evolution of human   language.

As pointed out earlier, birds are the representatives of the Air   element, the realm of thought and intellectual activities. They bring us   the message that our spirit is free and that in thought we can indeed   fly with any of the winged creatures wherever we please. On the wings  of  thought our spirit can lift itself above life on the Earth plane and   gain glimpses into the higher and highest levels of existence. It is   therefore by no means unrealistic to send our love and good wishes into   the farthest and remotest corners of the Universe. They are sure to be   received there, for thoughts are living things. And that sets me   wondering what kind of message the starlings may have for us and our   world. 

In one of the most stunning aerobic dance performances our world has to   offer, the starlings through their instinctive reactions receive their   instructions from the greatest ballet master and choreographer of all,   the Great Father/Mother of life. What a corps de ballet to conduct! And   the Universe is offering you and me a front seat with the help of the  video below:

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Flight of the Starlings’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *

​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 6, 2018)

_*The Bird Of Paradise 
*_
​ 





​ Bird spirits as animals totems can  assist humankind in matters of acquiring higher knowledge and wisdom.  They are symbols of strength, freedom and unity with all fellow  creatures. When the bird of paradise enters our field of vision it may  appear as a metaphor for someone who has extravagant and elaborate  thoughts. It can also be an indication of lightness, closeness to God  and the removal from worldly concerns.

When you admire something like the beautiful display of the bird of  paradise and watch his far less colourful mate inspecting him, do you  ever ask yourself: ‘Why is it that nature adorns so many male birds with  colourful plumages and the ability to sing and dance, while the female  of the same species has to make do with dowdy brown feathers and remains  mousy and quiet in the background? The answer is a very simple one.  Because new life cannot be created through the males of any species of  our world, to enable them to take part in ensuring the survival of their  species, all males of breeding age are overcome by an urge to attract a  female to themselves. 

As part of the Great Mother of Life, in all animals the female alone  possesses the wisdom, i.e. instinctive knowledge of who is the right  mating partner for her. This ensures that the best possible offspring  are produced and the evolution of each species progresses as it should.  The Father is the Great Designer and Architect of all life. He makes it  up in many different ways to the males that they have  to play second  fiddle to the star attraction of the magnificent spectacle of  procreation that truly is the greatest show on Earth.

As a demonstration that the males are loved no less than their partners,  in most bird species they have been endowed with flamboyant plumage.  Furthermore they are equipped with a special ability to strut show off  and strut their stuff to impress, court and woo the lady of their dreams  with their singing and in some cases dancing. Whenever an opportunity  for it arises, this allows the males to practise their art  whole-heartedly by serenading and displaying themselves to the females  in all their splendour. Some of this typical male behaviour can be  observed in all species – including the human one. 

As the female is the one through whom life is created and she is its  main nurturer and protector, she has no need for any kind of special  costumes and showmanship. Her requirements are quite the opposite to  those of the male. To make it as difficult as possible for potential  predators to find and devour her and her young, she is wisely clothed in  feathers of a kind that permit her to virtually disappear in the  undergrowth. Because of her camouflage clothing, whenever danger  threatens she can hide herself and her brood by covering them with her  wings. How wise and how great Thou art! 
Recommended Viewing:
•    The Bird of Paradise 

​ * * *

​ _*Nightly Closing Of The Border Between India And Pakistan
*_
​ 



​ 
I have never seen a finer example of the   male of the human species strutting his stuff than in the above video.   To me, the whole ceremony feels strangely reminiscent of the colourful   plumage and the courtship rituals of the bird of paradise. In its  human  counterpart, however, the display is not for the winning of the  heart of  a female. I cannot help the feeling that it was originally  designed to  frighten the living daylights out of any opponent that may  come the  soldiers’ way.

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Closing Of The Border’
​ 
From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’
​ 
​ * * *​ 



​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 7, 2018)

_*The Crow As Animal Totem*_






First I would like to share with you a video about the astonishing capabilities of the crow:

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Crow’

​Then let me tell you a bit more about  this animal and the medicine it brings. Crow is the left-handed guardian  who knows the unknowable mysteries of creation and is the keeper of all  sacred law. There are several species of crow. Raven is one of them and  the magpie is another. Crow medicine people are masters of illusion. Do  not try to figure crow out. It is the power of the unknown at work and  when crow turns up in your life something special is about to happen.

Crow is the guardian of ceremonial magic and healing. In any healing  circle, Crow is present. Crow guides the magic of healing and the change  in consciousness that brings about a new reality and dispels dis-ease  and illness. You can rest assure that when crow is around, magic is at  work in your life and it is likely that you are about to experience a  change in consciousness. Crow can give you the courage to enter the  darkness of the void, which is the home of all that has not yet  manifested itself on the physical plane of life.

Crow is territorial and won’t give up an area without a fight. Like  their animal totem crow people are loners who like to spend lots of time  on their own, thinking their own thoughts and experiencing the world of  their own feelings.

When crow is your totem, you need to be willing to walk your talk and  speak your truth. Put aside your fear of being a voice in the wilderness  and ‘caw’ the spirit messages as they come to you. Crow is an omen of  change. If it keeps appearing in your life it may with to tell you that  your voice is a powerful one when it addresses issues that are not  easily understood and when things can be brought into balance again  through the knowledge you bring. 

Crows are messengers from the spirit world and are thought to dwell  beyond the realm of time and space. When you meet crow, it could be  telling you that there will be changes in your life and that possibly  you should step off the path used by the many and take another view of  reality by looking for the answers to your questions on the inner realms  of life. Walk your talk, be prepared to let go of old ways of thinking  and behaviour patterns, false beliefs and prejudices. In their place  embrace new ways of being and perceiving yourself and our world.

Crow is the sacred keeper of the law. Crow medicine signifies a  firsthand knowledge of a higher order of right and wrong than those that  are valid on the Earth plane. With crow medicine your voice is a  powerful one when addressing issues that you recognise as being out of  harmony or balance, unjust and untrue.     

Crow people let their personal integrity be their guide and with this  their sense of being alone disappears. Their personal will then emerges  and they stand confidently in their truth. Mindful of other people’s   opinions and actions, they are willing to walk their talk and speak  their truth, because they know their life’s mission and are capable of  balancing past, present and future in the here and now. By  shape-shifting old realities they evolve into their future selves. They  allow and take part in the bending of physical laws, so that a new world  of peace can be born.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘White Magic And Black Magic’


From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

* * *​


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 10, 2018)

*.Mother Earth 
.and Her Children are Dying*.






Aquarius, you've provided us with a wonderful and spiritual thread touching on many matters concerning how to take nothing on our Earth for granted. All that you've had to offer is inspiring and I thank you,

Here, I read that "Thought is the most creative source of all life". I will not deny this but feel now is the time to couple this sentiment with thought directed towards action  - to save our earth, ourselves

This morning my friend from Colorado says it's snowing. My brother in Wisconsin informs me that all the trees have nothing but wilted yellowed leaves. The leaves in my backyard woods have turned brown and crispy. Most branches are bare. It's close to the 80's with oppressive dew point level. This is not the Fall I remember.

*Hurricane Michael* sprung on Florida without warning, 15 ft flooding expected. Wind gusts up to 170 mph. It's too late for many to evacuate. Deadly hurricanes have become a norm.

Yes, let's pray in the way we do. While thoughts are powerful, let's think about all the little things we can do to be kind to Mother Earth. Walk to your local stores instead of driving. Cut down on your energy use. Recycle. Google articles related Global Warming and read about what else we can do. 

One of the saddest pictures I've ever seen - a Polar Bear balancing himself on a slab of ice.


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 11, 2018)

_*Spiritual Mastership
*_
_*




*_​  The spiritual freedom all human beings  are in this life to seek can  only be achieved through spiritual  Mastership and that means mastering  the earthly part of our nature with  its drives, urges and passions.  Every human being on the Earth plane  will eventually evolve into someone  like the Master Jesus, who was  capable of walking on water *, i.e. he  had gained control over his  emotional world, so it could no longer run  his life for him and create  more unnecessary obstacles for the future.  The whole of the Jesus  legend is a description of a spiritual Master’s  behaviour and  lifestyle. 

But let’s reach out a bit further and  take a look at the book of  Genesis, which is shared by the Abrahamic  religions Judaism,  Christianity and Islam. In part 1:28 of this part of  the scriptures the  Angels told us: ‘After having created the first human  beings in the  form of a woman and a man, God blessed them and said to  them: ‘Be  fruitful, and multiply. Fill the Earth and subdue it. And have  dominion  over the fish of the sea, the fowl of the air, the cattle and  over  every living thing that moves upon the Earth.’ 

There have  been many Creation stories in different parts of our world  that suited  the needs of the people living there, at a certain time.  The Abrahamic  version was given by the Angels with the promise that,  when the time was  right, the higher esoteric meaning behind its surface  words would be  revealed. With the coming of the Aquarian Age this  condition was  fulfilled. That’s why by now many are able to grasp that  the invitation  to subdue the Earth * does not mean forcing our planet  to obey  humankind’s will and serve its desires. 

The ultimate purpose of  all human earthly lifetimes has always been to  eventually lead us to the  realisation that ‘subduing the Earth’ relates  to taming the instincts  and drives of the lower animal aspects of our  nature with its greed and  possessiveness, lusting and craving for  power, fears and anxieties of  the unknown and in particular death. And  the words after ‘subdue the  Earth’ are trying to draw our attention to  the guidance that can  constantly be received from our environment *.  For example, the fishes  of the sea, the birds and all other creatures  that share our world with  us. Each species has its own story to tell  and advice to give.

For  as long as the Abrahamic Creation story was taken literally, it   provided humankind with a temporary permission to do with our home   planet as we pleased. The wise intention behind this was that in due   course we would learn from the results of the mistakes that had been   made along the way. They would be manifesting themselves in the form of   various kinds of natural disasters *. It would take a long time before   we realised this, but eventually even the slowest learners in our midst   would be able to see that the forces of nature cannot be subdued by   human beings in their present evolutionary state. 

There will  only ever be one way that humankind can be in charge of the  Earth and  that will come about through learning how to co-operate with  the natural  forces of the elements. When we know how to work with and  approach them  in peaceful and loving ways, not as Lords and Masters of  the Earth, but  as the most humble and obedient servants of the Highest  Forces, they  will be willing to listen to us and maybe even obey. If we  respectfully  ask them to show us how to go about dealing with concerns  of the Earth,  that we are looking for ways that are in harmony with  their work, that’s  what they will do. And that, beyond the shadow of a  doubt, is the  reason why it has been said: ‘The meek shall inherit the  Earth’ *.

Playing  the role of Lord and Master of the Earth is the deepest,  innermost  dream of every male of the human species *. This  characteristic is part  of humankind’s long misunderstood Divine  inheritance. Not surprisingly,  this desire to rule the roost is also  present in the subconscious  masculine aspect of every woman. The storms  of humankind’s unkind and  unreasonable behaviour towards each other  with its subsequent outpouring  of human thoughts into the negative and  destructive thought stream *  have always been influencing the weather  patterns of our world. The  recent highly unpleasant weather conditions  in many parts of our world  are living proof how they manifest  themselves in our environment. Unless  we improve the treatment of our  home planet, the only one we have got,  and start to take care of it  instead of continuing the methodical raping  and plundering of its  precious resources, the weather conditions of our  world will grow  increasingly severe.

Extract from ‘Thought Can  Do Anything’ *: ‘Through magnetic vibrations  your thoughts are drawn  towards positive and negative thought-streams.  All positive thoughts, by  this we mean good, uplifting and constructive  ones, go forth from you  and by the law of attraction align themselves  to other great thought  streams that are positive and good and belong to  the White Light.  Thoughts of anger, hatred and cruelty swell the great  streams of dark  and negative thoughts. Can you imagine how much  cruelty is created in  earthly life through thoughtlessness? It can  cause much suffering,  whereas thoughtfulness brings love and joy, hope  and courage. Any kind  of it, whatever form it may take, is a  contribution to the great stream  of White Light upon which humankind  depends for its very existence.’ 

Intuitively,  I feel that through the weather conditions the elementary  forces in  charge of our planet’s general wellbeing will continue to  show us that  they are running out of patience with its human  inhabitants’ behaviour.  This especially applies to the abomination that  was given the name of  ‘fracking’, the most recent pitiless attack on  our planet’s resources.  On top of that, our race’s malevolence and  hatred, anger and aggression  towards each other are adding to the power  of the dark destructive  natural forces, which they are supporting. How  many more warnings do we  need that, if the powers in charge of our  world so wished, they could  easily get rid of our whole race on behalf  of Mother Earth by shaking us  off like fleas? 

How long is it going to take until sufficient  numbers of us realise  that no part of the Earth belongs to any one of  us; that the only thing  that’s ours to keep in all Eternity is our  consciousness, who and what  we are and not what we have; and that not  even our physical bodies  belong to us? 

As aspiring healers and  lightbringers, our vision needs to constantly  remain focussed on the  blessing and healing power of the Highest Star  and Brightest Light. And  it’s the light of the living God within, i.e.  the wisdom and truth we  receive intuitively, that enables us march  forwards and upwards on the  spiritual mountain, which all  manifestations of life are climbing  together. The light of our ever  increasing comprehension of the  spiritual aspects of life, allows us  glimpses of the glory of the Sun,  the only born Son/Daughter of the  Great Father/Mother. His/Her power of  wisdom and love is in the process  of rising in our world and gradually  taking it over. 

Many lifeforms are looking towards our light to  help them, just the  same as we are concentrating our whole being on the  light of the Christ  Star, the Sun beyond the Sun. It radiates from the  highest levels of  life into the whole of Creation and ever more  powerfully into us and  our world. That’s how God is helping us on our  evolutionary journey and  we in turn are required to assist every less  evolved manifestation of  life with their development. 

The law of  life is love and evolution and all life has always been  moving on an  eternal evolutionary spiral. Everything that is taking  part in it,  including all human beings, has the God-given right of  being helped,  taught and guided by those ahead of us and protected by  them against  influences that are no longer right for the present state  of our  development, whilst being drawn to those that can help us move  forwards.  

And the same as humankind is reaching out and requesting the  assistance  of the Angelic realms, Mother Earth’s other kingdoms are  entitled to  our help with their development. We are responsible for it,  just like  those above us are answerable for ours. Every kind and loving  thought  of wisdom and truth one of us sends into our world aids some  younger  life forms, occasionally quite tiny ones. They are reaching out  for  God’s light in us. In human beings it expresses itself in the   characteristics of our Christ nature as understanding for the   requirements of others, compassion and kindness towards all life. 
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Walking On Water’
•    ‘Astrological Myths And False Perceptions’
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
•    ‘Jesus In the Desert’
•    ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’
•    ‘Disasters’
•    ‘The Meek Shall Inherit The Earth’
•    ‘How Shall The Meek Inherit The Earth?’
•    ‘Let Them Have Dominion’
•    ‘Thought Can Do Anything’
​ 
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

​* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 12, 2018)

_*Hold Your World*_







Beloved children of the Earth, 
Take good care of Mother Earth.
Hold her in your loving hearts and hands 
And recognise her as the precious jewel she truly is.
Her wellbeing and health is closely connected with yours.
Look at her and the way she has been and still is
Suffering at the hands of humankind. 
The time for action has come for those of you 
Who are aware of their own and Mother Earth’s 
True nature as a spiritual being 
And the higher realities that lie behind 
Every physical manifestation of life. 

Give Mother Earth all your love.
With every breath you take, send it to her.
In each one of your thoughts, words and actions 
Express it and make it known.
Realise that she is a living breathing organism,
Who for aeons has taken care of all of you, 
Regardless of how you maltreated her,
Because of the lessons each one of you has to learn. 
Once you have woken up to your true nature,
Your time has come for redemption and making good
Where you once sinned. 
Care for her now and stand up and be counted
When it comes to defending her needs,
In preference to your own. 

Aspiring lightworkers and healers
Know their responsibilities towards themselves and their world.
They have come to act as your planet’s guardians and keepers.
Therefore, they do whatever is in their power to put an end to 
All future exploitation of Mother Earth’s precious resources. 
So, take up the good fight against contamination 
And further damages to your beloved home planet.
Especially make a stand against fracking,
Where water holes are drilled into the Earth,
Into which a high-pressure mixture of
Water, sand and chemicals is injected 
To force the gas contained in the rocks
To the head of the well.

Do all you can to veto the decisions of
The companies involved and their shareholders,
Whose greed will never be satisfied until 
Our whole planet has been ruined and it is too late.
Don’t allow it, for this is the only planet you have.
The Angels and I will are not going to 
Allow your race to disturb another one
By raping and pillaging its resources,
The way you were for wise higher reasons 
Were once permitted to deal with the Earth.

Do your best, so the Angels and I can do the rest,
To protect her and keep her safe for the occasions
When you, as your own descendant,
Return to her in future lifetimes.


* * *
​‘When our interest in the  religious/spiritual/philosophical side of life awakens, its hopes,  dreams and aspirations increasingly act as our guide to doing the right  things at the right moment and avoiding the wrong ones. Our inner guide,  the living God within, shows  us the greater picture of life and with  this comes an awareness of what is truly important in this life. With  this recognition we freely and willingly seek ways of doing whatever is  in our power to make a difference in our world and to ease the plight of  our troubled and long-suffering planet.’
Extract from ‘The Holy Trinity’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 13, 2018)

_*We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants
*_
​ 




​ What a lot of pious talk there is on the  Earth plane about the need for leaving our world in a fit state for our  children and children’s children. As always there is a great deal more  to this issue than meets the eye. I agree that it is the highest time  that we all get our act together and do our share of taking better care  of our beautiful planet. Ever more of us need to wake up to the fact  that the main purpose of our earthly existence is that, when the time  for doing so has come, we should each do our share of making our world  into a better and more peaceful place, not just for humankind but for  every one of its lifeforms. We are by no means alone with this task, God  and the Angels are ready to help us with it, if we but ask.

I believe that this is just as vital for us ourselves as it is for those  who come through us, our children and everybody else who will ever walk  behind us. Let me explain why this should be so. As you know by now, I  do not share the view that life is a one-off thing. I do believe – nay,  more than that, I know – that each one of us has been before, not just  once or twice but a great many times. We are placed in earthly life to  grow and evolve in the course of many lifetimes from spiritual infancy,  toddlerhood and adolescence into adulthood. Earth life is an educational  institute and in order to reach this goal, we reappear however many  lifetimes this development may take for each individual spirit and soul.  Every reincarnation into Earth life brings fresh opportunities for  paying some of the karmic debts we incurred in previous lifetimes, as  well as creating new ones. 

In some of our lifetimes we reincarnate as a woman and on other  occasions as a man. And as we move along, we make many mistakes. This  too is good and right, as in this way we are constantly learning  something through our own experiences, and that helps our consciousness  to expand. That’s how one small step after another, we grow in wisdom  and understanding. Unaware of what we are doing, we are playing the role  of our own forebears and in case we require further lifetimes on the  Earth, on each occasion we return as one of our own descendants. And  unless sufficient numbers of us do their share of making our world into a  more peaceful and beautiful place right here and now, in future  lifetimes we shall be newly confronted with the mess we ourselves once  helped to make of our planet. How about that for a mind-boggling  concept?

Let’s take a moment and join those who are in search of their roots.  This takes us into the innermost core of life and the moment of our  creation, when our spirit first came forth as a seed in the form of a  thought from the heart-mind of God. One can only marvel at what has  become of us in the meantime. There is no doubt in my mind that the  person we are at present is the result of everything that happened to us  from that moment onwards. All of it has been helping us towards growing  ever more into the conscious awareness of our roots and origin as  children of the Divine. Yet, in spite of the fact that on the outer  level of life during each lifetime we appeared in a different guise, on  the inner plane we remained the same. One cannot help marvelling that  you were always you and I was me, and that is what we shall be forever.

Should our evolutionary program demand further sojourns through earthly  life, we shall be appearing as the offspring of the one we presently  are. Therefore, it stands to reason that any improvements we now make to  our character and also our world are as much on behalf of ourselves as  of our children’s children. This highlights the urgency of seriously  getting to work on ourselves as well as finding satisfactory solutions  for the issues that to this day are facing us and our world.

We live in extraordinary times of Mother Earth’s transformation and the  homecoming of our race into the conscious awareness of God’s true nature  and our own. And so it is not surprising that many are feeling the urge  of finding and reconnecting with their roots. For a long time we keep  on reincarnating through the same family groups. But eventually we reach  the point when we have become sufficiently evolved for the  superconscious faculties of our nature begin to unfold and our inner and  outer horizons start to broaden. And so, with the help of the wise ones  in charge of us, we decide to be born into other cultures and  civilisations, to become familiar with their customs, outlook on life  and religious/spiritual aspirations. 

For these souls it would be futile to search for their origins on the  outer level of life. They know that everybody’s true roots belong to the  inner dimensions and therefore can only be found through journeying  inwards. In this way we reconnect with our Highest or God Self, and  through this becoming aware of our oneness with God and all life.

In contrast to them, young and inexperienced souls during their early  lifetimes on the Earth plane are likely to misinterpret any of the  promptings they receive from their inner being. They cannot help  themselves because so far their earthly self has not yet discovered that  there is such a thing as a spirit and a soul as well as an inner home,  and that they too have these things. This is why one finds people in  many countries of our world who are busily digging in the archives of  earthly life for their roots. More highly evolved souls smile at their  efforts. They can see no point in the ordinary type of genealogical  research, because they are already consciously walking the highway that  takes all of us together up the spiritual mountain and eventually – each  one on their own – home into the final reunion with God. 

Now that you are aware that you have been your own ancestor, I would  like to challenge you to take a good look at your family tree. When you  consider the ancestral line-up in front of you, bear in mind that in  some of your lifetimes you yourself could either have been an eminent  person or a particularly ill-fated and unfortunate one. Should you be in  danger of shedding crocodile tears and feeling your heart melting with  compassion for those through whose line you reincarnated, and before  your ego swells with pride for having come through such an illustrious  family, think of the part you must have played in its saga. 

It is necessary to find forgiveness and feel compassion for ourselves  and the many ordeals each one of us has to work their way through on  their way to becoming the one we are today. To provide humankind with a  well balanced educational program, it is for wise higher purposes that  all human souls occasionally require lifetimes on the Earth plane when  wretchedly difficult and traumatic situations have to be coped with. But  we can trust the Universe’s wisdom and love that it will see to it that  such times are balanced by successful, prosperous and happy ones. 

Understanding this, each one of us, without exception, has every reason  to rejoice and be thankful for all our own experiences and everybody  else’s. The time has come for making our peace and praising the Highest  for the gift of life, for guiding and protecting us and keeping us safe  by day and by night, and the many things it is constantly providing for  each one of us. And that undoubtedly will continue forever. 
Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Power Of Gratitude’

​ Recommended Reading:
• ‘The Sins of the Fathers’
• ‘Afflictions are no Ancestral Curses’
• ‘Karma in Families’
​ 
 From ‘Healers And Healing’
​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 14, 2018)

_*Humankind On The Home Run
*_
_*




*_​ Ever more of you have reached the final  phase of your earthly development. From the cold and darkness of Earth  life, you are presently returning into the loving and welcoming warmth  of your true eternal home in the oneness with Me and all life. You no  longer find it difficult to understand that the truth of the spoken or  written words some of My messengers from the spirit world over the ages  brought to you and your world, from time to time, were always written by  the invisible hand and the intangible power of beauty and love of Me,  the Source of your being.

But before this kind of recognition can happen to you on the Earth  plane, your small lower self first has to deal with and overcome the  obstacles of its existence, which to your spirit and soul feel as if  they had been encased in a black box. Here the earthly self dwells in a  prison that consists of the ignorance of its true nature. From this  temporary state of your true being arise many false perceptions of  things, misunderstandings and prejudices, which have to be shed when you  reawaken into the knowledge of your true nature. The deeper your spirit  and soul once descended into life in physicality and matter, the  thicker the walls of this jailhouse grew. This continued until you had  been cut off completely from all concerns of the spirit. The tale of ‘Jesus In The Desert’ tells you more about this phase of your evolutionary journey. 

Because in the early stages of your earthly development the mind of the  small lower self has great difficulties grasping things of a more  elevated nature, it finds it hard to believe that any kind of wisdom and  truth could be hiding behind many of the surface words of the sacred  texts of your world. That’s why St John 1:5 tells you: ‘And the light  shineth in darkness, and the darkness comprehended it not.’ The darkness  represents this small self with its earthly mind and its limited grasp  or even complete ignorance of spiritual matters and concepts. The light  is a symbolism for My Wisdom and Truth, which the earthly self begins to  understand when the Divine spark within you awakens from its slumbers.  You can read more about this theme in ‘The Road To Bethlehem & No Room At The Inn’. Please follow the link here or at the end of this chapter.

As soon as your understanding has increased sufficiently, you will know  intuitively that messages like psalm ninety-one, mentioned earlier, was  brought to you by the Angels. Whenever it comes your way again, wishing  to communicate with human hearts and souls once again, in the hope that  it will be better understood each time. These parts of any human being  have their seat in the deepest innermost core of their being. It can  only be accessed when someone is ready to open their your whole being  and that means mind and body, spirit and soul to the inflow of love that  is constantly pouring from the highest level of life, My heart, into  all life and lifeforms. Your true nature is love and when this aspect of  your nature opens wide, your energies are again in harmony with Me and  My infinite, Universal and all-embracing love. This is the place from  which you once emerged and your innermost being, your spirit and soul,  have always remained at one with it. And that is the state to which ever  more of you are presently returning.

It is of vital importance that you should refuse to give in to the  constant chattering and battering of your earthly mind with its trivial  questions, fears and negative attitudes. With a better grasp of life’s  true purpose and the meaning of all events that ever took place in your  life and everybody else’s you will find it increasingly easy to  cultivate a steadfast faith in life’s goodness and the ultimate purpose  of your individual and collective evolution. Train your mind to become  steady and calm and fill your heart with love for Me and the whole of My  creation and in particular for your siblings in the human family, so  that My energies can flow through you into them without hindrance. For  you, as My beloved child of the Earth, this is a perfectly natural  happening and when it begins to happen to you, you will be astonished to  discover that you no longer know weariness and dreariness of mind,  body, spirit and soul. 

The Angels and Masters, friends and helpers in the world of light are  constantly with you. They are guiding and supporting you and many of  them have travelled the same road you are presently treading. They are  familiar with the weakness and fatigue of your physical body that  sometimes overcomes you. That’s why they now can tell you from first  hand experience that it is possible to constantly renew our energies  simply through your awareness of My presence in your life and your faith  and trust in Me.

For the time being planet Earth still appears to be a very dark place,  but its vibrations have gradually been quickening for some time. Pay no  attention to those who say that your world will never be perfect. You  know that My great plan of life is evolution and that therefore they are  wrong. As time goes by, Mother Earth is becoming ever more  etherealised. She is in the process of evolving into a planet of light  and life on here in the not too distant future will be very pleasant  indeed, for that is her destiny and also yours. And as I have told you  many times before, each one of you is here to make their contribution  towards creating a brighter and more beautiful world. 

Remind yourself frequently that you are living in a Creation of thought  and that what you think affects all your actions, as well as every  particle of physical matter that surrounds your inner self, much more  than you can imagine at present. Know that thought power is capable of  quickening your planet’s vibration, so that eventually Mother Earth will  not only be spectacular to look at but also good to live upon.  Unbeknown to yourselves, from the moment of humankind’s first appearance  in earthly life, all of you together have been slowly but surely  raising your planet’s vibrations. This will continue until every last  bit of the darkness of ignorance has been dissolved.

Train your whole being to become still and peaceful. You will then  notice that you are receiving ever more true impressions and feelings  from the higher and highest levels of life. The greatest power that can  assist you with anything you hope to achieve is Mine and that of My   messengers, the Angels, who are sent to you by My will and under My  command. Never shut us out, but remain still and calm whenever are with  you. In your daily lives, attend to one thing at a time quietly and  serenely, as this opens your channels of communication for the inflowing  of our powers. This state of peace can only be achieved through  learning how to control your earthly mind and your emotions. Endeavour  to control and direct them wisely, for that is the razor edge upon which  all of you as My disciples have to walk. Do not suppress the world of  your feelings but learn to control it instead.

As you know by now, the whole of My creation is ruled by two streams of  consciousness and thought: a negative and a positive one. The power of  thought is the greatest force of all life. It is far more powerful than  you may at the moment be able to appreciate.  Because on the inner level  all life is one and humankind is one great monad, you are always highly  responsive to the mental influences of those around you. That is why  during this phase of your development it is essential that you tune the  transmitter/receiver station of your earthly mind into My higher and  highest positive forces of love and goodwill. 

The time has come for leaving the negative things of earthly life behind  and for rejecting out of hand anything and anyone who tries to drag you  down. The purpose of your present existence is that you should become  aware of your individuality and your own inner God-qualities. Make every  effort to bring them forth in all their glory, so that they can shine  and radiate the blessing and healing power of My love into your whole  world. In your thoughts and with the help of your creative imagination  rise into and join the spheres of light, as that makes you receptive  only to the Universe’s constructive forces and My creative power.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Jesus In The Desert’
•    ‘The Road To Bethlehem & No Room At The Inn’

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘The Return Of The Great Mother’

​ From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’
​ 
​ * * *



​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 16, 2018)

_*Healing The Earth





*_​ Can you imagine what it would be like
If the Earth’s circumference was only about a mile
And it floated just above the ground?
Come with me and see what happens:

Visitors are arriving from far and wide.
They’re walking around on the Earth,
Marvelling at its big and small pools of water,
And the water that flows between them.
Admiring her mountains and valleys,
They’re wondering at what kind 
Of wisdom it was that thought of surrounding 
The globe with a thin layer of gas,
In which water is suspended
To sustain all its lifeforms. 

The guests are watching the 
Great and wondrous diversity of Earth’s living things.
Not merely the upright walking human beings, 
But also its animal and plant life.
Some of the creatures are walking about
On the surface of the globe and others live inside it,
And more of them still exist in its waters.
Marvelling at all these things,
They can see that the globe
Is a unique and precious jewel.
Their scientists looked into it
And could not find another one quite like it 
Anywhere in the whole of God’s Creation.
Realising this, they cherish the Earth
And all the visitors that come 
Wish to do their best to protect the globe, 
To make sure it doesn’t get hurt or damaged by anyone. 

Realising what kind of a wonder and a miracle the Earth is, 
People wish to get to know it and its spiritual background better.
That’s when they discover to their astonishment that 
The globe’s beauty is a reflection and outer manifestation 
Of their own inner roundedness and exquisiteness,
Which many of them to this day have yet to discover.
Wise ones, however, know that such a superb work of art
Can only have been created by the Divine heart and hands 
Of the Great Architect and Designer of all life, 
The White Spirit, who is also their own Father/Mother.
Bending their knees in awe and admiration,
Brings healing and peace to every aspect of their being,
Mind and body, spirit and soul.

Through what they are seeing, 
And finding out that their lives, 
Their own wellbeing and wholeness, 
Depends on that of the planet.
Ever more visitors love and respect the Earth, 
And are ready to defend it,
If need be with their whole being.

Can you now see how wise people would become,
If the Earth’s circumference was only a mile?
Well, why can’t more of us, like them 
Wake up from their spiritual slumbers,
Before it’s too late?
So that the first signs can appear 
That humankind’s age-old
Dreams, visions and highest aspirations 
Of a world that is at peace
At last find fulfilment.
Hallelujah!

The Earth is now being transformed 
Into a planet of light, peace and healing. 
Rapidly we are approaching the time
When only those who know how to
Live and work in peace and harmony 
With each other and all lifeforms that share 
Our precious jewel, the Earth, with us
Will be allowed to reincarnate here.

All of us will then know that everything we see around us
Is part of us and merely 
An outer manifestation of our own inner world.
How much are you doing to make this 
Dream into a reality on the Earth?

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Wilderness’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
 
* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 18, 2018)

_* Mother Earth

*_​ 





​ Our planet is a manifestation 
Of the Great Mother of all life,
Who experiences Herself 
As physical beings through us. 
She looks at Herself with our eyes
And perceives earthly life through our senses.
Like us she awakens
To the miracle of each new day.

Each one of us has been granted
The gift of another earthly lifetime,
So that we may evolve into one of our planet’s
Guardians and caretakers, 
Doing our best to put a halt
To the robbing and plundering
Of its precious resources. 
Through us and our efforts 
Mother Earth is now transforming herself
Into a place of healing and peace. 

Thanks and praise be to Thee, 
Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
And Thy only born Son/Daughter,
The spirit of the Universal Christ.
With all our hearts and souls
We welcome Thee, O living loving spirit
Of wisdom and love, 
Truth and honesty,
Loyalty and integrity,
Onto the Earth.

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 22, 2018)

*Building Our New World
*





​By now, I know that everything in our  outer world is a reflection of the inner level of life, and that nothing  can happen on the outer plane, unless it has first manifested itself on  the inner one. The way we think makes us what we are and that is how,  in the course of many lifetimes, we developed into the person we  presently are. That’s the fashion in which each one of us has created  their own inner world, where every one of our thoughts, words and  actions have their origin. And each time one of us withdraws from  earthly life and moves into dreamtime, we rise – if only a small  distance – away from our physical bodies and enter into the realm of  thought of the higher world.

Thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation. It is the  seed and first impulse of all actions. At the time of our departure from  our existence in physicality, when our spirit and soul leave the  vehicle of their most recent lifetime behind, we move onto the inner  level of life, which we ourselves have created with our thinking  patterns. And if I wish to find in our other world a kind of Heaven that  is beautiful and peaceful, whilst still taking part in earthly  experiences I need to employ my thoughts for creating the environment of  my dreams, where not only my own soul but everybody’s can find rest and  healing. 

That’s why in my meditations and quiet times of reflection, hand in hand  with my Highest Self, I am busily building the new world I have been  dreaming of for such a long time. I start with: ‘O Holy Trinity, Great  Spirit, Father/Mother and Christ and the Angels, my will is Thy will and  Thy will is mine. May Thy sacred words and prayers also be mine, so  that everything unfolds in compliance with Thy will and wishes for the  highest good and the greatest joy of all life.’ Then I conjure up in my  creative imagination a gathering of people on a vast and open plane.  Angels are standing close by to observe the proceedings, to guide and  protect and lend a helping hand, should the need for it arise and when  asked for assistance. 

Suddenly I see soldiers in the apparel of both sides of the conflicts,  carrying rifles in their hands, burst from the surrounding shrubbery.  Having risen from their spiritual slumbers in a flash of inspiration,  they recognise that what the politicians and leaders of their countries  have been trying to do to them amounts to nothing less than slaughtering  their siblings in the family of humankind. They have begun to ask  themselves some searching questions and come to the decision that no  course of action is possible for them now other than refusing to  continue to act as hired killers and murderers, paid for by their  countries. 

I become aware of them remonstrating with themselves and saying things  like: ‘What am I doing here and what kind of Karma am I creating for  myself? And what sort of a legacy am I leaving behind for myself and our  world, for times to come when in another lifetime I return to Earth  life as my own descendant? I must have been mad to agree to coming here  and taking part in yet another one of the senseless wars of our world.  Being unaware of the Universal laws, my Karma up to now is bad enough.  Making it good will take a long time. Anyway, ignorance of the existence  of the laws never did protect any human soul against their working in  our lives through presenting us with the consequences of past actions,  either in the same lifetime or later ones. Having woken up to my true  nature, I want to do better. I cannot, I will not continue with my  present way of life.’ 

With expressions of disgust on their faces one by one the soldiers step  forward and hurl all their equipment onto a pile that is growing bigger  by the moment. When no more soldiers arrive, one of the Angels steps  forward and sets fire to the mountain of armoury, which instantly turns  into a bonfire whose flames are soon rising into the Heavens. Angels and  people are holding hands and begin to dance and sing praise and glory  to the Highest.

Meanwhile fighter planes are landing nearby. Climbing from them are  their pilots, who run to the bomb discharge hatches, open them and drag  bomb after bomb onto the ground. Strong looking men step forward and  help the pilots to carry the missiles to a place nearby where others are  waiting to defuse them. All remaining metal is gathered together and  taken for recycling to a place where it is melted down. That which is  left in the end is destined to be used for the building of bridges  between countries and their inhabitants.Women, men and children from all nations  are gathering and reaching out for each other, holding hands and  hugging each other. The pilots join them and all together the people  form a circle and start to celebrate not only the things everybody has  in common, but also our differentnesses, the things that in the days of  our ignorance used to separate us from each other. Someone shouts: ‘Vive  la différence!’ and the crowd echoes: ‘Vive la différence!’

An Angel explained to me that all of these things could only happen  because ever more people in the outer world were praying that the light  of God’s wisdom and truth should illuminate the hearts and souls of  those involved in the conflicts of our world, to help them to wake up  into the realisation of their true nature. The more of us unite in a  certain purpose of prayer, without any selfish desires and with nothing  but love filling our hearts, the more powerful a wave of love rises from  there into the Heavens. The more we offer a united front with our pleas  to the Highest, the greater our yearning for peace and healing for all  parts of our world, the more powerful Its response will be.

_‘One candle can light thousands of others, 
without its own life getting shorter.
Happiness and light never decrease through sharing.’
_
The Buddha


Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Sowing The Wind’
•    ‘Reaping The Whirlwind’


From ‘Our World In Transition’

​
* * *​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 26, 2018)

_*The New Earth
*_
​ _*




*_​ On our new Earth, physical bodies will  no longer be required and consequently there will no longer be any  death, sickness and disease, hunger and starvation, warmongering,  violence and crime. These things have been dealt with and left behind  for good in our final lifetime in physicality. They merely existed on  the material plane of life to show us the consequences of our thoughts,  words and deeds visible and tangible, so that we were forced to deal  with them. 

All lifeforms of the transformed Earth exist together in peace and  harmony. Access to it can only be gained by those whose energies have  been cleansed sufficiently, so that their vibrations increased to the  right frequency. Their karmic debts have been paid, the balance of their  spiritual bankbook restored and their bodies of light has grown to such  an extent that their whole being is in harmony with the planet’s  energies. None of us wise ones has any desire to own or rule the world,  this one or any other. We are happy and grateful that the Angels are  attending to this task because of their familiarity with the Great  Architect’s plan of life. 

The Angels are visible to everybody on the new Earth. We all have  constant and conscious access to their wisdom, and they are guiding and  showing us how to go about our task of making Mother Earth an ever more  beautiful and desirable place. Acting as her guardians and caretakers is  our only desire. The temptations of Earth life of bygone days have long  been left behind by us. Having overcome them, they seem quite  ridiculous from where we presently are and we ask ourselves: ‘How could  anyone ever go for that?’ We smile because we realise that we all did  once upon a time. 

Aware that everything in the whole of Creation belongs to God and that  in truth we ourselves are God, we are happy to know that everything  belongs to everybody and is therefore everyone’s responsibility. The  thought of staking claims for anything would seem very strange indeed to  us now, when we are living in a golden age of peace and plenty. It has  come about because all of us are aware to take out only that which we  need and leave the rest for everybody else to enjoy. This ensures that  there will always be plenty for all. 

In this world each one of us at all times gives of their best and the  Universal laws ensure that only more of the same returns to them. Greed,  cheating, lying and deception have been overcome and are no longer  known. Honesty and truth reign supreme. True socialism and communism are  part of the reality of the new Earth and everybody conducts their life  by the principles of ‘One for all and all for one, and everything  belongs to everybody.’ These codes of practice have existed as ideas in  the consciousness of our race for a long time, but in the days of the  old Earth the time was not yet right for experiencing their true  meaning. This was because great numbers of young and inexperienced souls  were taking part in its lessons through finding out what these two  social orders do not represent.

I believe one of these days the way of living described above will have  become Mother Earth’s only reality. They are still in the preparatory  stage now, but will come to pass in God’s time, not ours. We have to be  patient, for God never hurries. Knowing that everything rests safely in  the loving hands of the Divine and Its Angels, helps wise ones to  control their impatience and haste. Waiting for the new way of living to  manifest itself on the Earth offers all of us many opportunities for  learning to appreciate the infinite tenderness of God’s wisdom and love.  To every human soul it brings a deep inner feeling and knowingness that  all is well. 

There is no doubt in my mind that a carefully designed, well laid out  and clear-cut beautiful path of eternal progress stretches out before us  and our world. Knowing that it is meticulously executed by the Angels  fills me with the certainty that everything in the whole of Creation in  the final analysis works together for the highest good and the greatest  joy of all. How else could it be when the Angelic hierarchy taking care  of it? Accepting this into our consciousness brings the deep inner peace  and trust in life we long for. 

No time is ever wasted by attuning ourselves to the eternal life. When  we do, everything falls into place and begins to work together to  support us and our aims. This tuning into the Highest levels of life is  very simple. All we have to do is give our heart in childlike faith to  our Creator, resting safely in the knowledge that the Angels are very  close to us, because that’s what they truly are. Being aware of the  presence of God builds a deep inner faith and trust in our soul of the  goodness of life and its trustworthiness. From time to time Its voice  quietly speaks to us from our heart: ‘I am with you My child, I am not  only by your side, I am part of you and I supply every one of your  needs. My ways are wisdom and love. Whatever life brings you is there by  My love and My will. I know your needs long before you become aware of  them and My love has no beginning, no end and no limits. I will provide  for you, always.’ 

A great and glorious future is in store for us and our world, of that I  am sure. We are currently coming out of the mists and darkness of the  past’s ignorance and are moving into the bright light of God’s wisdom  and truth. Silently and unseen, the only born Son of the Great  Father/Mother of all life, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, is  awakening from its slumbers in ever more human hearts and enters into  our lives. And the Angels on the higher and highest planes sing: ‘Peace  and goodwill to Mother Earth and all her kingdoms.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Earth’s Vibrations Are Changing’
​
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * * 
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 12, 2018)

*The Sins Of The Fathers
*
_*Graven Images*_

_*




*_​Exodus 20:4/6: ‘You shall not make for yourself any graven image, or any likeness of anything that is in Heaven above or that is in the Earth beneath, or that is in the water under the Earth. You shall not worship them or serve them, for I, the Lord your God, am a zealous God, visiting the offences of the fathers upon their children, to the third and fourth generations of those who hate me. And showing mercy to thousands of generations of those who love me and keep my commandments!’ 

What a way of helping God’s children of the Earth to come to terms with the power that has always ruled all life, including ours, and that is much greater than all of us together! Is it any wonder that so much fear has to be overcome on most people’s healing journey, when it comes to dealing with the concept of God and all things of a spiritual nature? The books Genesis and Exodus are the two oldest books of the Bible. Genesis tells the story of the Israelite people, but the history of Israel as a nation starts with Exodus. This book presents the idea of a God who brings freedom to the downtrodden and forms a lasting relationship with them. Yet, the way the priesthood of its day went about presenting it to the people with the help of teachings like the above, does not leave much to the imagination as to what kind of a God our race had created itself up to then.

The smell of danger and a more than somewhat threatening echo comes down the ages to us from the second sentence of the above quote. Its point is clear: ‘Watch out! Better behave yourselves and listen to the one who has written this for you through one of your scribes.’ It was not God who was the zealous one but those on the Earth plane acting on his behalf. Their message to this day is: I am fond of showing off, lusting for power and I can read and write – bear in mind that few did in those days. This gives me power over you and if I frighten you, you are sure to come and listen to what I have to say!’ Wanting to be loved, we paid attention and thus created ourselves a God in someone’s own image. To be fair to that phase of our development, individually and as a race, what else could we do? Considering that in lifetimes long gone such beliefs were dear to us, is it any wonder that there is so much fear in our world and at the roots of every soul’s being? One cannot help wondering whether anyone could genuinely love such a God of humankind’s own making; yet, that’s what the Bible told us we had to do.

Astrology, and the Sun sign Sagittarius in particular, can be used as a tool for shedding light into this more than somewhat murky corner of the existence of our race. Religious institutions like churches and their clergy are under the rulership of Sagittarius and an understanding of this sign goes a long way towards clarifying how the present state of affairs came about. Sagittarians are the storytellers and also the show people of the zodiac. Watch any priest, dressed up in all their fineries, who is performing up front to impress the people. With the gift of their glib tongue Sagittarians can sell anything to anyone with the greatest of ease, goods and ideas alike. Inexperienced souls born into this sign can be extremely gullible and easily develop into veritable con-people. Knowing all that, now please imagine that it could have been you or me, who wrote those words in another lifetime. It then becomes clear why it is never advisable to sit in judgement over anyone.

Even from where we stand now, it still is all too easy to jump to the conclusion that those sentences were written, so that by scaring people to death spiritual power and a hold on people’s hearts and souls could be gained. Yet, such things could also have represented our only truth in those days and the way we then perceived ourselves and God. Makes you think, doesn’t it? So, let’s be grateful that the shadows and the false beliefs of the past are being dissolved, and that the skeletons in humankind’s cupboards are crumbling to dust and ashes, which the Great Cosmic winds of change and truth are sweeping away. On the wings of our thoughts and prayers let us lift all that negativity high above the Earth into the loving heart of the Universe, into the healing temple in the heartmind of God, so that through Its radiance it can be uplifted and transmuted into blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all life. Together let us kneel and pray that every last one of our deepest, darkest and innermost fears shall be changed into renewed hope and faith and trust.

From ‘Healers And Healing’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 26, 2018)

_*Hold Your World
*_






Beloved children of the Earth, 
Take good care of Mother Earth.
Hold her in your loving hearts and hands
And recognise her as the precious jewel she truly is.
Her wellbeing and health is closely connected with yours.
Look at her and the way she has been and still is
Suffering at the hands of humankind. 
The time for action has come for those of you 
Who are aware of their own and Mother Earth’s 
True nature as a spiritual being 
And the higher realities that lie behind 
Every physical manifestation of life. 

Give Mother Earth all your love.
With every breath you take, send it to her.
In each one of your thoughts, words and actions 
Express it and make it known.
Realise that she is a living breathing organism,
Who for aeons has taken care of all of you, 
Regardless of how you maltreated her,
Because of the lessons each one of you has to learn. 
Once you have woken up to your true nature,
Your time has come for redemption and making good
Where you once sinned. 
Care for her now and stand up and be counted
When it comes to defending her needs,
In preference to your own. 

Aspiring lightworkers and healers
Know their responsibilities towards themselves and their world.
They have come to act as your planet’s guardians and keepers.
Therefore, they do whatever is in their power to put an end to 
All future exploitation of Mother Earth’s precious resources. 
So, take up the good fight against contamination 
And further damages to your beloved home planet.
Especially make a stand against fracking,
Where water holes are drilled into the Earth,
Into which a high-pressure mixture of
Water, sand and chemicals is injected 
To force the gas contained in the rocks
To the head of the well.

Do all you can to veto the decisions of
The companies involved and their shareholders,
Whose greed will never be satisfied until 
Our whole planet has been ruined and it is too late.
Don’t allow it, for this is the only planet you have.
The Angels and I will are not going to 
Allow your race to disturb another one
By raping and pillaging its resources,
The way you were for wise higher reasons 
Were once permitted to deal with the Earth.

Do your best, so the Angels and I can do the rest,
To protect her and keep her safe for the occasions
When you, as your own descendant,
Return to her in future lifetimes.

* * *

​‘When our interest in the   religious/spiritual/philosophical side of life awakens, its hopes,   dreams and aspirations increasingly act as our guide to doing the right   things at the right moment and avoiding the wrong ones. Our inner  guide,  the living God within, shows  us the greater picture of life and  with  this comes an awareness of what is truly important in this life.  With  this recognition we freely and willingly seek ways of doing  whatever is  in our power to make a difference in our world and to ease  the plight of  our troubled and long-suffering planet.’
Extract from ‘The Holy Trinity’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

 * * *  
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 1, 2019)

_*Chiron – The Wounded Healer
*_
​ _*




*_​ Knowledge about the healer’s path has  been with our world for a very long time. For example, in Greek  mythology, the Centaur Chiron was the wounded healer. Half horse and  half God, he got involved in a row and received a wound that would not  heal. Eventually, he gave up his immortality and his identity of a God;  in his search for healing he decided to share the lot of humankind on  the Earth. Chiron is a symbolism for humankind’s past, present and its  future. Like him, we are Gods and our parting from God wounded our soul  deeply. Bravely we went to do battle with the Earth environment, where  in the course of many lifetimes our soul received numerous wounds. The  deeper we descended into physicality, the further we moved away from our  Source, until we seriously started to believe that we and our Creator  were separate beings. We had forgotten our immortality and for a very  long time believed that our earthly self was all there was to us. It  seemed that we had lost our immortality forever, but fortunately that is  impossible.

 Rejoice, for the time has come for each  one of us to seek healing for all our wounds, mental, spiritual and  physical ones. Because they were received in physicality, they can only  be healed in this state. As pointed out in volume one of my jottings,  potentially we are all healers, but to become one we first have to seek  our own healing. By forgetting our oneness with God and the whole of  Creation, we gave up our immortality, just like Chiron. We too, for a  certain period of our individual and collective evolution, lost the  conscious awareness, the memory of the fact that in truth we are sparks  of the Divine and therefore young Gods in the making. This lifetime is  an extra special one in which many are offered the opportunity of  re-awakening to their true nature and finding healing through re-uniting  the human and Divine parts of their being.

 Being spirit and soul temporarily encased  in matter, all this was necessary for wise evolutionary reasons. But,  spiritual knowledge and wisdom has always come to us and our world  directly from the Source, to enable us to make some sense of our present  existence and to – slowly, slowly over many ages – show us the way back  home into our true reality. For this reason since time immemorial the  mythology of our race has contained legends of heroes who gave up their  immortality to become earthlings. As we gradually emerged from a state  of total ignorance, we started to grasp more of the underlying esoteric  meanings of the tales and stories that were given to us and they became  ever more sophisticated, shall we say?

The myth of Chiron, the wounded healer,  illustrates this better than anything else. Ever since this tale came  into our world, it has been trying to tell us about none other than you  and me. When a soul leaves the state of oneness with its Source, to  begin its long journey of developing its consciousness of an individual  being, it receives a deep wound that resists all healing attempts. Each  one of us is in this state; we are all healers who first have to find  their own healing, to enable us to later teach others to do the same for  themselves. We are waiting to be released from the evolutionary phase  of separation and are heading back home into the loving re-union with  our Creator. It is the birthright of every human soul to eventually find  healing and peace through this process.

 This procedure gets going with ever  increasing strength, as soon as an earthly self re-awakens to the  knowledge of its true nature. It gathers even more momentum through the  earthly self’s steadily growing awareness that its physical body is but  an outer shell and a vehicle for its God Self. The spirit of the living  God dwells within every cell and atom of everybody’s physical body.  Equipped with this knowledge and its prayers and devotions, every  earthly self with the help of its indwelling soul and spirit in the  fullness of time slowly but surely converts its vehicle for this  lifetime into a temple for the living God. The lower self rejoices as it  becomes aware that it is never alone, because God – in the form of our  Highest Self – is always with us. God has never left us and experiences  everything with us. When we suffer, God suffers with us; when we enjoy  ourselves, God does the same; and when we are healing, God is healing us  and with us. Best of all, because of the inner oneness of all life,  when we are healing, everything in the whole of Creation does the same.

 To seek this healing is the very reason  why there is a wound deep within every soul’s consciousness that for a  very long time refuses to heal. It is for sound evolutionary reasons  that every soul must descend ever deeper into matter, as this is the  only way we can become aware that we are a single and unique being. From  the moment of its separation from its Source and true home every soul  experiences and has to learn to live with its pain. The memory of the  blessed state of oneness has always remained buried deep inside every  soul. Throughout all our meanderings – especially in troubled times –  through space and time, the great yearning and longing for our true home  has never left us.

 By now, many souls have become  sufficiently evolved to be guided back to their roots, so they can be  re-united with the Source of all life. Each one of these souls in its  own right is potentially a seed carrier, a bringer of light and a  healer. In spiritual terms, light means wisdom and knowledge. Healers  can help others in many ways. We can help someone to see their way  forward in life more clearly by showing them who they truly are and why  they are here, why people and things come into our lives and leave us  again. Most helpful of all, to my mind, is the knowledge that there is  no death.

 Healers willingly offer others a shoulder  to lean or cry on and they are by no means unhappy to hold someone’s  hand for a while. They bring renewed hope to souls in distress by  empathising with them and helping them to view difficult situations from  more positive perspectives. Such things they do not because someone  tells them to, but because that is what they truly want to do. Aware  that their true nature is love, they follow their inner light and the  urge to be true to themselves by acting in kind and loving ways at all  times. When they have found a measure of enlightenment, they willingly  share their knowledge with those around them, so that they can do the  same when their time for doing so has come.

Every healer must learn from their own  first hand experiences that there is no death and that it is only the  outer shell that dies at the end of each lifetime. Only when this has  been grasped on a deep inner level, the acceptance and deep inner  appreciation can rise into their conscious awareness that the knowledge  they have found is true. By that time, the healer appreciates that the  myth of giving up their immortality was necessary for a time, and that  all feelings of being separated from God were merely part of the  illusion that the existence in physicality creates. This realisation  re-unites their earthly and Divine part; as they heal together,  immortality is regained.

 Yes, it was necessary for every soul to  forget that nothing can ever separate us from God, but only for a time.  That was the leaving of the state of paradise. No-one chased us away. We  went of our own free will and must have done so quite happily, because  in that blessed part of our existence we still knew that the Universal  laws of Karma and reincarnation would ensure the safe return of every  soul into the oneness with God. We departed willingly because we knew  that our consciousness would be vastly enriched by all the experiences  that lay ahead of us and that we would thus be helping not only our  individual evolution, but also that of our whole world and the whole of  Creation. Could there ever be a worthier enterprise than that? 
 From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 30, 2019)

_*Peace In Our World
*_
​ _*




*_
​ Where there is righteousness in the heart,
There is beauty in the character.
Where there is beauty in the character,
There is harmony in the home.
Where there is harmony in the home,
There is order in the nation,
And when spiritual order has come to all nations,
There will be peace in our world.

Chinese Proverb
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 2, 2019)

_*A Beam Of  Starlight
*_
​ _*




*_​ With the help of the Christ Star and the  Angels surrounding it everybody can do something for the healing of  Mother Earth. Let’s join hearts and hands with them in prayer and focus  our attention on the Christ Star’s light, the highest star and the  brightest light in the whole of Creation. Concentrate on it for a while  and absorb it by bathing in its radiance, then send it to all those who  are affected by wars, acts of terrorism and all other types of crime.

_*Affirm:
*_​ I hold all perpetrators of our world  into the light of the Christ Star. May it penetrate every fibre of their  being, until the Divine spark in their hearts stirs from its slumber  and turns into a small still flame of love. I ask the Angels of Healing,  Peace and Reconciliation to be with me and show me how to go about  this, so that everything is done in keeping with the Great  Father/Mother’s will and wishes. 

I believe in the blessing and healing power of the Christ Star’s light and I trust the wisdom of God’s great plan.

Focussing on the Christ Star steadies our earthly minds and balances  them, so that the light of the Heavenly Forces can shine through us into  all dark aspects of earthly life. May all our thoughts be filled with  positivity and light and may this continue until even the last shred of  the darkness and despair of our world has been absorbed into the Christ  Star’s light. Under the protection of Its radiance we form a circle and  are together as one, so let’s join hearts and hands and pray as follows:

_*World Healing Prayer
*_​ _*Part One
*_​ _*




*_​ All glory, honour and praise be to You, 
Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life
And the Angels around Your throne.
We bless the Christ Spirit, Your only born Son/Daughter,
The golden light of the Heavens, who is 
The Sun of all Suns, Star of all Stars and Light of all Lights.
Through Him/Her all lifeforms come into being 
And are constantly nurtured and cared for.

You are the Source of all life, 
Love and wisdom, knowledge and truth,
You are the Great Teacher of all worlds and beings,
Promised of old and who, through waking up 
In ever more human hearts and souls,
Is at last in flesh appearing. 
From within the core of everyone’s own being
Guide and protect us,
Show us the way of all things and 
Fill us, our whole world and all other realms
With the blessing and healing power of 
Your eternal wisdom and truth
That cannot be destroyed by anything.

Thank you for allowing us to know that
Every human being contains a tiny spark of You
That wakes from its slumber in our hearts,
When our time has come for aligning our energies 
With those of the sacred Fire of Mother Earth and Father Sun,
And we once more become consciously aware 
Of our oneness with You.

That’s how, in the fullness of time,
Each spark in its own right evolves into 
A blazing flame of love and light, wisdom and truth.
Hand in hand with You and the Angels 
This fire burns away 
The dross of all darkness and fear
That exists in the consciousness of humankind.
Each flame is capable of absorbing ever more of 
The dark clouds of ignorance, false beliefs and prejudices, 
Its own and other people’s, 
That to this day abound in us and our world.

May the radiance of Your Divine illumination
Flow ever more strongly into each one of us 
And through us into our whole world.
May the dark destructive energies 
Of war, terrorism and crime
Be absorbed into Your Light,
To be uplifted and transmuted into
Blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all life
That are flowing into the farthest and remotest corners of Creation, 
In accordance with Your will and wishes.

In the name of love we ask these things from You 
On behalf of Mother Earth and all her Kingdoms,
As well as every other part of Creation,
For You are the Kingdom and the Power and the Glory.
We worship You, we give You thanks,
We praise You for Your Glory.
And so it shall be, forever and evermore.

Amen​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2019)

*Trust
*
​ *




*
O Universal Christ, only born Son/Daughter 
Of the Great Father/Mother of all life. 
Every cell and atom of anything that exists
In the whole of Creation was made from Your Light,
Therefore also all human beings.
Thou art the Sun of all suns, the Light of all lights. 
Through the warmth and love of the Sun 
In the sky above our world, 
You shine into everything that shares it with us. 

Amid the gloom that to this day
Surrounds it, human nights of the soul 
For many are exceedingly frightening and dark. 
They are feeling far from home, 
Even though in truth none of us ever is.
May the radiance of Thy light 
And the guidance and protection of the Angels, 
Lead every one of us ever upwards and onwards
On the evolutionary spiral of life,
The way you always have done from 
The beginning of human life on the Earth.

Lead Thou us on and help ever more us 
Know that we and our world shall always be safe,
That Thy wisdom and love have always 
Been trying to guide every human being 
From deep within the very core of their own being,
And that we shall always be safe.
Until every last trace of the darkness 
Of ignorance has gone from our world,
May Thy wisdom and love show us the way.

May everyone’s inner vision,
Upon waking each morning,
Confirm that the Angels really are there,
That they never left us and stopped loving us.
Please, thank them on our behalves
And bless them all.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘How Did It All Begin?’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 17, 2019)

_*Prayer For Healing And Peace
*_






​O  Holy Trinity of the Great White Spirit, Mother/Father of all life, and  Your only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, joy fills our hearts  and souls that the dark night of the soul for humankind has almost run  its course and is definitely drawing to its close, now that the Aquarian  Age is with us. As we now know, on the inner level all is one and what  any one of us does affects all life and lifeforms everywhere. The whole  of Your Creation must be rejoicing and celebrating with us, because the  troublesome energies of our world have been disturbing their vibrations  for a very long time.

Having become aware that the powers that  are in You are also in us, we want to make good where we once sinned and  redeem ourselves. That’s why we ask You and the Angels and Masters  around Your throne, and their helpers on the lower levels of the spirit  world, to show us what kind of a contribution we can make towards the  healing of each other, our world and everything that is in it, and also  every aspect of our own being. You are the living God, the wise one  within. Teach us intuitively the wise use of all Your powers, especially  the one of infinite wisdom and love, never for selfish purposes but  only for bringing peace and healing to wherever it is needed in all  worlds and beings throughout the whole of Your Creation.

May Your  will be our will and Your sacred words with their blessing and healing  power be ours. May they flow from our hearts and souls into the soul of  every individual human being, on this and the other side of the veil  that separates our two worlds. And may they continue from there into the  collective soul of our race and world and ultimately the soul of the  whole of Creation. May the Divine spark in ever more human hearts and  souls wake from its slumber and may this continue until Your loving  Spirit has been fully born in our world and takes charge of it. For this  purpose may Your prayers and ours join forces and harmoniously work  together, so that our world once again finds peace the way it did during  other golden ages of the past.

Please help ever more of us to  become aware that every human being’s true nature is love, the same as  Yours, and that love is the law of life. Teach us how to love wisely,  the way You have always loved us. From love we have come and through the  gift of the knowledge You are now allowing us access to, we are now  returning into the conscious awareness of our oneness with You and all  life. Help us to use the gifts and powers you have bestowed upon us  wisely, with love and respect for the highest good of all in this world  and all other worlds, now and forever. As Your children, we ask these  things from You in the name of love, Your name and also ours. We welcome  You, the living loving Spirit onto the Earth. Amen
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 24, 2019)

_*Visiting The Niagara Falls*_
​ 





For an excursion of a very special kind, please follow the link below to the:

‘Niagara Falls’

​ There we stand – or rather in our case –  sit in awe and wonder as one small part after another of the beauty and  wonder of God’s Creation unfolds before our eyes. Included in this are  the ideas for the technological miracles that make it possible for us to  go on such splendid journeys and can with equal ease take us to many  other marvels of our world. At the top of your screen it says:  ‘AirPano’. Click that and take it from there.

What power, glory and might are revealing themselves to us through  things like these! And they are only there and appearing before us by  the will and power of our Creator. There is no greater power than that.  It not only controls our lives down to their smallest details but also  brings new Universes, planets and solar systems and everything that  dwells in them into being. It also holds them in their places, moves  them through space and – when they have outlived their usefulness –  destroys them again, at will. That certainly puts our existence on this  planet into perspective and one cannot help marvelling at the sheer size  and magnificence of life that is almost too great to grasp for our  small earthly minds. Then at the latest my soul wants to go down on its  knees, join the Swedish Pastor Carl Boberg and sing: 
O Lord my God! When I in awesome wonder
Consider all the worlds Thy hands have made.
I see the stars, I hear the rolling thunder,
Thy power throughout the Universe displayed.
Then sings my soul, my Saviour God, to Thee.
How great Thou art, how great Thou art!

We worship Thee,
We give Thee thanks,
We praise Thee for Thy glory.
In the name of love.

Amen
​ 
* * *
​


----------

